# Prostatakrebs > Diagnostik, Therapien und Co. >  rezidiv nach voll nervenerhaltender op

## nordymann

hallo

ein bekannter,  der sich vor einem halben jahr in der martiniklinik einer prostatektomie unterzogen hat und nervenerhaltend operiert wurde -  beide stränge wurden geschont - hat jetzt steigende psa-werte von zuletzt 0,44
auch die martiniklinik spricht von einem rezidiv
der tumor war in dem einen nervenstrang bereits infiltriert, was der chirurg aber weggelasert hatte

das erinnert mich an das gespräch, das ich mit einer anderen klinik geführt habe , bei der ich biopsiert worden bin
diese klinik entfernt immer aus genau diesen gründen einen nervenstrang, nämlich den, über den am ehesten das rezidiv entstehen kann
die martiniklinik versucht immer beide nerven zu erhalten

der bekannte war bisher bestens zufrieden mit der klinik, er ist voll kontinent und hat volle erektion und vollen orgasmus
schade dass er dafür offenbar den preis einer jahrelangen nachbehandlung zahlen muss

lg
peter

seine werte: gleason 4+3=7  t2c  3 von 4 stanzen waren positiv  PSA = 8

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@nordymann:

Hallo Peter,

was versteht Dein Bekannter unter, "volle erektion, und vollen orgasmus", nach einer RPE, welche ca. 6 Monate zurück liegt.
Sehr ungewöhnlich auch, das bei einem T2c-Tumor, mit einem GS von 7b, überhaupt nervenschonend operiert wurde.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## Heribert

Hallo,

die Balance, vor allem bei jungen Männern, zwischen einer radikalen Prostatektomie und dem Kontinenz- und Potenzerhalt misst sich im vollständigen Erhalt des Blasenhalses, dem Erhalt der Neurovaskulären(NV) Bündel oder der totalen Absetzung des Blasenhalses inkl. der anhaftenden NV-Bündel bis hinunter kurz oberhalb des unteren Schließmuskels.
Je radikaler diese OP erfolgt, je geringer ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit auf ein Rezidiv. 

Aber wie willst Du einem 40-jährigen Mann oder auch einem Älteren, der eben eine neue Beziehung eingegangen ist, eine radikale RPE erklären? Den erforderlichen Spagat muss jeder Betroffene mit sich selbst ausmachen.

Über "Voll" oder weniger Voll unterhält man sich besser mit der Bedienung auf der Wiesen ;-)))

Gruß Heribert

----------


## skipper

Hallo Peter,
das Vorgehen mit weglasern eines Infiltrats im Nervenstrang kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Ich wurde in der MK so aufgeklärt: Sollte ein Nervenstrang befallen sein, dann wird er entfernt-dies wird während der OP durch Schnellschnitt ermittelt.(Heilungschance vor Kontinenz und vor Potenz)
Stellt doch bitte den OP-Bericht ein , damit das Vorgehen klarer wird. Diese Ausführung erscheint mir fragwürdig.
Gruß Skipper

----------


## nordymann

klar dass ein trockener orgasmus nicht so toll ist als wenn mann einen halbes bierglas verspritzt
eventuell hat die anwesenheit seiner charmanten frau ihn auch zu ner gewissen übertreibung bewogen aber prinzipiell:  er geht bei ihm problemlos hoch und mann kommt

----------


## nordymann

ich zweifle nicht an seiner darstellung
das solltest du auch nicht tun   da du nur spekulierst
er war da privatpatient und hatte im vorgespräch gegnüber dem chefarzt der klinik darauf hingewiesen wie wichtig ihm die nervenerhaltung sei
was ich bei seiner attraktiven ehefrau auch voll nachvollziehen kann

ob das nun rausgelasert  oder irgendwie intelligenter entfernt wurde ist glaub ich hier nebensächlich
der chirurg hat sicherlich verantwortungsbewusst gehandelt

der bekannte ist übrigens 62 und wirkt total fit

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

Dieses Vorgehen ist für mich verständlich. Es wird von vielen Chirurgen so praktiziert und es macht auch irgendwie Sinn.

Ein Chirurg wird nicht an die PSA-Rezidive gemessen, die er vielleicht mit einer maximalen Nervenschonung "produziert", er wird vor allem gleich nach der Operation an den Nebenwirkungen der OP gemessen. 
Ein potenter Patient, der gleich nach der OP impotent ist, bedeutet, dass die OP daran schuld war. Ein PSA-Rezidiv, dass Monate oder Jahre später zustande kommt, kann eben von einer maximalen Nervenshonung kommen oder eben "Schciksal" sein. 
Darüber hinaus ist es auch eine Frage von Nutzen-Risiko. Will man ein PSA-Rezidiv riskieren und dafür maximale Nervenschonung garantieren oder will man eben das Risiko eines PSA-Rezidivs minimieren aber gleichzeitig die Nervenschohung vergessen?

Nun braucht der Patient eine Behandlung und egal welche diese ist, wird seine Potenz darunter leiden.
Eine Hormontherapie wird die Potenz gleich eliminieren unter einer Strahlentherapie wird die Potenz längerfristig sicherlich auch leiden.

----------


## spertel

Guten Morgen Peter

Wenn bereits -6- Monate nach der Op ein PSA-Wert von 0,44 erreicht ist muss die Ursache nicht ausschließlich in verbliebenen Tumorresten in den Nervenbündeln zu suchen sein.

Wenn bei der Biopsie 3 von 4 Stanzen positiv waren, deutet dies ebenfalls nicht auf ein Anfangskrebs hin.

Ich würde im geschilderten Fall davon ausgehen, dass hier auch schon Lymphknoten beteiligt sind, die auch bei nicht nerverhaltender OP zu steigenden PSA-Werten führen würden.

Ein genauer postoperativer Befund würde möglicherweise eine bessere Beurteilung zulassen; ich vermute mal, dass die von Dir gemachten Angaben im Zuge der Diagnostik ("klinisch") erhoben worden sind, der postoperative Befund aber ganz anders aussieht, oder ?

Gruss

Spertel

----------


## nordymann

lieber spertel

in einem punkt muss ich mich korrigieren
*der bekannte sagte mir eben, es waren nicht 6 sondern 12 monate nach der op bis zum rezidiv*
die werte (4+3=7, t2c) sind biopsiewerte aus der altaklinik in gütersloh
man hat dort die 2-3 mm grossen tumorzellen bereits im mrt gesehen
die schnittränder waren während der op am uke tatsächlich tumorfrei  erst bei der späteren genaueren nachuntersuchung wurde eine geringfügige infiltration in den einen nervenstrang festgestellt
da fragt man sich  hat der pathologe bei den schnitträndern nicht genau genug hingesehen ?
hätte man da nicht nachoperieren können  ?


der kollege lässt jetzt in braunschweig eine 6-wöchige bestrahlung ohne hormonunterstützung durchführen

lg
peter

----------


## BurgerH

> die schnittränder waren während der op am uke tatsächlich tumorfrei  erst bei der späteren genaueren nachuntersuchung wurde eine geringfügige infiltration in den einen nervenstrang festgestellt
> da fragt man sich  hat der pathologe bei den schnitträndern nicht genau genug hingesehen ?


Hallo,

"ein Schnellschnitt" ist ein Schnellschnitt. Da bleiben dem Pathologen nur 20 - 30 Minuten Zeit zur Beurteilung des Präparates. Da kann man keine 100%-Sicherheit in der Beurteilung verlangen und erwarten.

Im Übrigen birgt die nervschondende OP immer die Gefahr eines Rezidives. Sie ist eine Gratwanderung zwischen onkologischer Sicherheit und dem Wunsch des Patienten nach dem Erhalt der Erektionsnerven.

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger

PS: Wenn der Schnellschnitt eine 100%ige Sache wäre, durfte es eigentlich keine R1-Situationen nach einer OP geben.

----------


## nordymann

ja  dann kann man niemanden einen vorwurf machen
mein bekannter ist vielleicht gegenüber den versprechungen der ärzte etwas zu unkritisch gewesen

ich werde bei meiner op im vorbereitungsgespräch jedenfalls  ausdrücklich darum bitten, falls irgendwelche zweifel an der tumorfreiheit der schnittränder  bestehen,  nur einen nervenstrang zu erhalten

einen ersten hinweis auf die ausbreitung meines tumors  erhoffe ich mit vom prostata-mrt kommende woche
wenn ich wirklich nur diesen stecknadelkopf grossen mikroherd habe (weniger als 5 % der stanzenquerschnittes) müsste die aufnahme tumorfrei aussehen oder ?

lg
peter

----------


## Hvielemi

Es ist müssig, über Fälle, deren Sachverhalt nach Hörensagen ändert, noch was zu schreiben.
Wenn Dein Bekannter was wissen möchte, kann er sich mit den Fakten hier vorstellen.




> wenn ich wirklich nur diesen stecknadelkopf grossen mikroherd habe (weniger als 5 % der stanzenquerschnittes) müsste die aufnahme tumorfrei aussehen oder ?


Ja, das sollte man dann nicht sehen, WENN nicht an was Grösserem vorbeigestanzt wurde.
Hättest Du nach mittlerweile über 50 Beiträgen mal eine Zusammenfassung Deiner Befunde im Profil abgelegt, könnte man jetzt z.B. auf einen tiefen Gleason-Score und/oder eine lange VZ verweisen, und Dich auf die Möglichkeit hinweisen, die OP bleiben zu lassen und ein AS-Protokoll anzuwenden.
So aber nicht.

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi

----------


## nordymann

lieber hvielemi

bei mir wird die op anfang juli wirklich höchste zeit

meine von h.-h. glättli freundlicherweise extrapolierte psa kurve steigt mir zu rasant an
danach werde ich mit 69 also in einem jahr einen wert von knapp 30 haben  !!!
dieser krasse verlauf ist zwar noch mit unsicherheiten behaftet da messwerte von ende september und ende dezember natürlich fehlen
aber man sieht auch in der messkurve bis heute einen sprunghaften anstieg

ich vermute dass  ich noch einen zweiten oder dritten bisher unerkannten herd habe
das mrt zeigt es vieleicht schon

leider kann ich keine datei anhängen oder über eine url ein bild einfügen  schade

lg
peter

----------


## willho

Hallo Peter,
es wäre vielleicht sinnvoll bei my prostate ein Profil abzulegen. Mir hat das jetzt im Verlauf und Nachiinein gut geholfen. So habe ich alles im BLick, was ich vielleicht schon wieder vergessen hatte.
Ich habe einen Musikkollegen der seit Anfang des Jahres einen positiven PSA Befund hat. Zuerst sollte und wollte er sich operiern lassen, er war gänzlich gegen die Hormontherapie, Alter 67, sehr fettleibig, Herzschrittmacher, sehr, sehr fülliger Bauch. Nun hatte er sich für eine BEstrahlung entschieden. Bei der Vorbereitung fand man etwas in der LUnge, also ging er zur Bronchoskopie, war aber alles in Ordnung, danach wollte mein sein Herz noch einmal untersuchen, dabei bekam er eine Thrombose in der Leiste--> Notfall Op mit Aderverlegung. Jetzt ist er zu Hause und hat die Schnauze voll. Mittlerweile ist er  bei der Hormontherapie angelangt und sein PSA ist im Keller. Er war auch bei einem gut ausgestatteten Radiologe, der ihm mittels MRT keinen BEfall der LK u.a. bescheinigte. Ich habe ihm noch zu einem Pet Ct geraten, allerdings hätte er dies vor der HT. machen lassen sollen. Aufgrund der wenigen Information schreckte er vor den Kosten ab. Mittlerweile gibt es auch das PSMA CT. Also man sollte immer am Ball bleiben, sich mit dem NEuesten beschäftigen und abwägen.  OP ist immer Einbahnstrasse - bei dem Einen geht´s gut, bei dem anderen eben nicht. Und es ist eine FRage auch des Alters. 
Gruss
Rolf

----------


## nordymann

willho

hab ich doch gemacht
nur sind noch keine berichte drin

lg
peter

http://www.myprostate.eu/?req=info

----------


## Hvielemi

> [...stecknadelkopf grossen mikroherd habe ...]
> 
> bei mir wird die op anfang juli wirklich höchste zeit
> 
> meine von h.-h. glättli freundlicherweise extrapolierte psa kurve steigt mir zu rasant an
> danach werde ich mit 69 also in einem jahr einen wert von knapp 30 haben  !!!
> 
> ich vermute dass  ich noch einen zweiten oder dritten bisher unerkannten herd habe
> das mrt zeigt es vieleicht schon


Lieber Peter

Das ist sehr gut, dass Du Deine Werte von H.H. Glättli auswerten lassen hast. 
Zeig mal her! (Wie, siehe unten) 
Dieser Ingenieur und Physiker ist wohl der Einzige auf der ganzen Welt, der einen PSA-Verlauf mathematisch korrekt zerlegen WILL und daher auch KANN:
In einen benignen-BHP-Teil (blaue Gerade) und einen malignen-PCA-Teil (rote Gerade).

Nun siehst Du vom Ferne schon, dass ein stecknadelgrosser Microherd und Dein vorhergesagter PSA, wohl auf der roten Geraden von Glättli abgelesen, nicht zusammenpassen können. Also muss da noch irgendwo mehr stecken als bisher IN deiner Prosata gefunden wurde. Befindet sich der oder die zu vermutenden Herde ausserhalb der Prostata, was leider zu vermuten ist, ist mit der OP wenig gewonnen. Also erst mal MRT, wenn man da nichts sieht, was normal wäre, ein PET. Wenn irgend möglich, wie schon Rolf erwähnte, ein PSMA-PET. Dies  ist das einzige bildgebende Verfahren, das den Krebs abbildet, und nicht irgendwelche Analoga. Gibt es in Heidelberg bei Prof. Haberkorn und mittlerweile wohl auch irgendwo in München.

Also: 
Erst Diagnose, dann Therapie.

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi



PS:



> leider kann ich keine datei anhängen oder über eine url ein bild einfügen  schade


- Dateien mit Copy/Paste in einen [QUOTE ]Rahmen[/QUOTE ] kopieren. Personendaten rauslöschen.
- Berichte und Bilder in Papierform (z.B. Glättli-Diagramm): Personendaten abdecken, mit Kamera oder ifon abbilden ... 
- ... jpg-Bilder sehr einfach auf picr.de hochladen und den [ímg]Code[/ímg] hier reinkopieren.

Apropos Profil: 
http://www.myprostate.eu/?req=info
Das ist die Anleitung, wie man eine Myprostate-Seite erstellt.
Deine Seite hat eine User-Nr. > 500. Die muss im Link stehen nach dem Muster unten.
Sonst sieht man nichts.

----------


## nordymann

@hvielemi
wie kommst du darauf dass weitere herde ausserhalb der prostata liegen ?
dann müsste der krebs ja schon gestreut haben ?

ich lasse gerade folgende untersuchungen machen
knochenszintigramm
mrt von prostata
ct von lymphknoten usw

kann auf keinen fall schaden

lg
peter

übrigens neulich meintest du noch mein krebs wär gar kein krebs und jetzt stellst du mir ein todesurteil in aussicht ?

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo  nordymann,

ein "normales" MRT taugt nicht viel zur Erkennung des Prostatakrebses.

Es sollte schon ein Tesla3-Gerät und eine multiparametrische MRT-Untersuchung sein:

1. Diffusionsgewichtete MRT (DWI)
Braunsche Molekularbewegung

2. Dynamische kontrastverstärkte MRT
(Dynamic contrast-enhanced, DCE-MRT)

3. Magnetresonanz-Protonenspektroskopie
(MRT-Spektroskopie, 1H-MRSI)

4. Multiparametrische MRT


Es ist eine aufwändige und teuere Untersuchung, die leider noch nicht flächendeckend zur Verfügung steht. Unser Prof. Schönberg an der Univesiätsmedizin Mannheim macht sie und weiß vielleicht auch noch andere Einsatzorte.

Auf jeden Fall mit der Klinik und der Krankenkasse die Kosten abklären!

Liebe Grüße

Hansjörg Burger

----------


## Hvielemi

> übrigens neulich meintest du noch mein krebs wär gar kein krebs und jetzt stellst du mir ein todesurteil in aussicht ?


Ja, das ist ärgerlich.
Du fragst halt so viel und gibst so wenig Information,
grad wie jetzt zum Beispiel.
Zeig doch mal Dein Glättli-Diagramm. Was besseres gibt es nicht zur Interpretation von PSA-Messreihen.
Wenn das in einem Jahr 30ng/ml angibt, und Du jetzt einen stecknadelgrossen Herd in der Prostata hast, passt das nicht zusammen ohne sonstwo einen Herd.

Offenbar bist auch Du selbst aufgrund des Glättli-Diagrammes zum Schluss gekommen, dass da was ausserhalb der Prostata stecken könnte, sonst hättest Du ja nicht all diese teuren Bilder gebucht.
Also Schluss mit den Spekulationen, die wohl unpassend waren, weil auf bruchstückhafter Information basierend.
Stell Du keine Fragen mehr, ohne ein einigermassen aussagekräftiges Profil oder eine myprostate.eu-Seite, und ich gebe keine spekulativen Antworten mehr. So haben wir beide was gelernt, wofür ich Dir danke.

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi

----------


## nordymann

hier ist das gerät morgen

http://www.euradia.de/aktuelles_radi...e_braunschweig

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Forumsfans,

es ist sicher nicht unbekannt, dass inzwischen 7-Tesla mit einer noch höheren Bildauflösung im Einsatz sind:

http://www.dkfz.de/de/medphysrad/arb...trahochmr.html

http://www.ptb.de/cms/publikationen/...tesla-mrt.html

http://mdc.helmholtz.de/16128521/de/...sonanz-tomogra

http://www.laborpraxis.vogel.de/fors...ticles/167986/

http://www.neurocure.de/news-reader/...ngenommen.html

http://www.siemens.com/innovation/de...etresonanz.htm

http://www.radiologieforum.de/filead...ko_Freitag.pdf

http://www.competitionline.com/de/pr...per/post/41013

*"Der Irrtum ist die tiefste Form der Erfahrung"*
(Martin Kessler)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

> es ist sicher nicht unbekannt, dass inzwischen 7-Tesla mit einer noch höheren Bildauflösung im Einsatz sind:


Lieber Harald

Die Aufrüstung der Hardware ist die eine Seite.
Software, um aus den Rohbildern mehr rauszukriegen die andere
und Brainware ist wohl das wichtigste.

Also lieber einen Radiologen der was weiss und kann an einem älteren
Gerät, als einen Haudegen an einem 15 Tesla-Superscanner, der auf
die blosse Auflösungskraft seiner Maschine vertraut.

Die Maschine, in die Nordymann morgen reingesteckt wird, ist schon gut.
Was ihr fehlt, ist halt dieses enorme Klopfen, Brummen und Klirren der
älteren Maschinen. Ich fand das immer toll, beim MRT wieder mal so richtig 
Hardware am Arbeiten zu hören, wie einst Dampflokomotiven* - Naja, 
da wurde man ja nicht gleich mittenrein geschoben ;-)

Hvielemi

*http://www.srf.ch/player/tv/srf-wiss...b-493c8181fff2

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Konrad (Hvielemi)

es ist unbestritten, dass ohne eine zuverlässige Software auch keine zufriedenstellende Auswertung oder besser Auslesung möglich ist. Aber genau an dem Punkt scheiden sich schon oft die Geister. Es ist wie bei der Ploidiebefundung. Was hilft ein brauchbares Ergebnis einer DNA-Zytometrie, wenn es hernach keinen ausgebildeten Zyto-Pathologen gibt, der eine solche Befundung auch richtig zu deuten vermag. Für einen MRT-Befund gilt diese meine Aussage ebenso. Nur ein wirklich routinierter Mediziner vermag aus den unzähligen Bildern das herauszuklabüstern, was für die Diagnose sinnvoll bzw. entscheidend ist. Zu 15 Tesla und "wie viel Tesla hätten's denn gern" die nachfolgenden Links:

http://ir.bruker.com/phoenix.zhtml?c...139&highlight=

http://www.european-hospital.com/de/...denn_gern.html

Ergänzend noch Hinweise zu der Möglichkeit in sitzender oder in einer offenen MRT-Einheit die Untersuchung über sich ergehen lassen zu können:

http://www.upright-mrt.de/

http://www.offenesmrt.de/

*"Das ist das Verhängnis: zwischen Empfängnis und Leichenbegängnis nichts als Bedrängnis"*
(Erich Kästner)

Gruß Harald

----------


## nordymann

habe eben einige bilder von der mrt abdomen cd eingesehen
bin enttäuscht von der auflösung
hatte eigentlich wesentlich klarere und detailliertere aufnahmen erwartet
sind mrt aufnahmen qualitativ wirklich nicht besser ?

lg
peter

----------


## Urologe

Immer höhere Tesla-Raten haben aber auch einen biologischen Nachteil. Bei längeren Untersuchungssequenzen kann es zu nennenswerten unerwünschten Erwärmungen kommen,
die nicht zu vernachlässigen sind. Ich habe mal einen pointieren Post aus einem anderen Forum angefügt :-)

MRT und Verbrennungen:

1. Ja es kommt auf die Spule drauf an und zwar ob es sich um eine reine  Empfangsspule handelt oder um eine Sende-/Empfangsspule. Die Erwärmung  entsteht durch die Sendespule und ist natürlich auf den Radius der  Sendespule begrenzt. Z.B. sind die meisten Kniespulen  Sende-/Empfangsspulen, wohingegen z.B. die Kopfspulen meistens reine  Empfangsspulen sind und mit der Bodycoil gesendet wird. Im ersten Fall  ist eine Oberarmprothese eigentlich nie ein Problem, im zweiten Fall  natürlich schon.
2. Beim Kontakt beider Hände kann es theoretisch bei guter  Leitfähigkeit, z.B. starkes schwitzen zu einer Spulenbildung  (Körper-Arm-Hand-Hand-Arm-Körper) kommen, was im ungünstigsten Fall zu  Verbrennungen an den Kontaktstellen führen kann. Rein praktisch habe ich  noch nie von einem Fall gehört wo dies passiert ist, rein  prophylaktisch wird aber ab 3T eigentlich auf die richtige Lagerung  geachtet.
3. Fremdmetall: Hier kommt es auf Größe, Material, Form und Lage im  Magnetfeld an. Generell gilt umso Größer umso höher ist das Risiko einer  Erwärmung. Wenn sich etwas erwärmt dann so schnell das eine Reaktion  eigentlich nicht mehr möglich ist. Erlebt habe ich signifikante  Erwärmungen bisher nur bei Zahnspangen mit Querdraht. Von  Siemenstechnikern weiß ich, dass diese auch schon leichtgradige  Verbrennungen am ganze Körper durch Glitzerlotion erlebt haben, in  diesem Fall war halt der ganze Körper gut leitfähig:-blush
4. Tattoos: Hier kommt es auf die Farbe an, wenn diese Metallpartikel  enthält kann es zur Erwärmung kommen. Hab bisher zweimal erlebt, dass  das passiert ist. In jedem Fall war es wie ein leichter Sonnenbrand an  der Stelle des Tattoo. Es gibt einen Fall in der Literatur mit stärksten  Verbrennungen.
6. Riecheindrücke, Schwindel, metallischer Geschmack auf der Zunge,  blaue Blitze sehen, etc.: Das passiert wenn man ins Gerät rein gefahren  wird. Umso mehr Tesla umso höher das Risiko (ich selbst habe Schwindel  ab 3T und Metallgeschmack ab 7T erlebt).
7. Zu starke Erwärmung durch die Sequenzen wird Hardwareseitig  verhindert (SAR-Überwachung), schaltet man diese Aus (durch aufwändige  Manipulation am Gerät) kann man aber auch kochen. Gab ein nettes Poster  vor ein paar Jahren auf der ISMRM in Stockholm, Ei mit TSE Sequenz  kochen und gleichzeitig den Kochvorgang mittels Bildgebung überwachen.  War ein umgebauter Tierscanner.

----------


## nordymann

@urologe

meine grosse prostata von 60x60x60 ist laut mhh schwieriger zu operieren als ein kleine von 25 ml, weshalb das inkontinenzrisiko grösser sei und die impotenz praktisch 100 % betrüge
deswegen hatte mir auch prof. merseburger von der op quasi abgeraten und zur bestrahlung geraten

*ich mache mir aber sorgen wegen einer aus der prostatagrösse resultierenden darm- oder blasenschädigung 
wie fällt deine abwägung der vor und nachteile beider therapien aus ?

welchen nutzen haben meine aktuellen 3 untersuchungen  szintigramm prostata-mrt und lymphdrüsen-ct für eine entwarnung und eine risikolose aktiv surveilance bis ende des jahres ?
laut mhh wäre sie wegen des günstigen gleason scores möglich solange psa nicht sprunghaft weiter steigt

*lg
peter

----------


## LudwigS

Wenn man die Prostata mit Testosteronentzug schrumpft, kann man durchaus bei 50% Prostatagröße nach mehreren Monaten ankommen.
Wenn die Prostata kleiner ist, wird das Zielvolumen bei Bestrahlung kleiner und die Belastungen für angrenzende Organe geringer.
Als ich vor 12 Jahren als Ersttherapie die 3-fache Hormonblockade mehr als ein Jahr machte, fiel nach paar Monaten das Prostatavolumen von etwa 35 cm³ auf 15 cm³. 
Die Größe nahm nach Beendigung langsam wieder zu und vier Jahre später, zu Beginn der Seeds-Implantation, war sie wieder beim alten Volumen.

Gruß Ludwig

----------


## willho

Hallo Peter,
wenn ich so zwischen Deinen Zeilen les, dann zewifelst Du sehr an einer OP was auch richtig ist. Entscheidungen sollten kritisch betrachtet werden. 
Bzgl. Deines Volumens kann ich Dir nur aus eigener Erfahrung raten ersteinmal eine HT. zu starten. In dieser Zeit hast Du genug Muße über die nächsten Schritte nachzudenken. Mein Volumen hat sich von 54 auf 19ml verringert. Zur HT. habe ich jede Tag Sport gemacht, wie auch jetzt noch und hatte von daher keine Nebenwirkungen, ausser leichte GEfühlsschwankungen, naja meine FRau hat dies als grösser bezeichnet,, aber nun ist alles wieder im Lot.  
@ Ludwig - das habe ich noch nie im Forum gelesen, dass das Volumen wieder zunimmt? Haben andere Teilnehmer dies auch berichtet? Das macht mich stutzig, darüber habe ich nie nachgedacht. Ich hoffe, dass bei mir nach der Bestrahlung keine Zunahme mehr erfolgt.

Gruss Rolf

----------


## nordymann

@ludwigs willho

danke für eure beiträge

wie lange dauert eine hormontherapie zur verkleinerung der prostata ?
welche nebenwirkungen hat sie und  kommt die wahrscheinlich eingebüsste potenz nach absetzen der hormone zurück ?
die somit verkleinerte prostata würde man dann bestrahlen richtig ?

*würdet ihr euch auf eine sofortige 6 wöchige bestrahlung ohne vorherige verkleinerung einlassen ?
*
kann man die verkleinerung auch mit duodart ohne potenzeinbussen erreichen ?

für mich wiegt der rat von professor merseburger von der mhh sehr schwer, der - selbst ein hervorragender chirurg und onkologe -  mir den uneigennützigen rat rat zur bestrahlung gegeben hat

*wenn sie mein schwiegervater wären würde ich ihnen diesen rat geben  

*lg
peter
_
_

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

Lieber nordymann, Sie stellen leider wieder Fragen, zu denen wir Ihnen bereits Antworten gegeben haben.

Wenn Sie den Weg der OP nicht gehen wollen, dann können Sie gerne den Weg der Bestrahlung gehen.
Ich schalge 6 Monate Hormontherapie und dann eine Bestrahlung der verkleinerten Prostata. Man könnte auch über 9 Monate nachdenken, es gibt Daten dazu von einer kanadischen Studie.
Die Potenz sollte bei einer Hormontherapie <1 Jahr wieder nach Erreichen eines normalen Testosteronspiegels zurückkehren. Längerfristig wird sie allerdings durch die Bestrahlung leiden.

Meine Frage nun: Sie waren schon beu zahlreichen Urologen. Waren Sie schon mal auch bei einem Strahlentherapeuten?

----------


## nordymann

lieber daniel

ja ich bin zur zeit bei prof. hoffmann in braunschweig
http://www.klinikum-braunschweig.de/207.0.html
der hat mich 3 radiologische untersuchungen zur abklärung meines ca-ausbreitungsstatus machen lassen
am mittwoch teilt er mir den behandlungsplan zur strahlentherapie und die weitere vorgehensweise mit
am donnerstag bespreche ich das ergebnis vom vortag mit meinem urologen und erfahre wie der psa wert von diesem monat ist
sollte dieser wiederum gefallen sein überlege ich mir, eventuell doch noch eine aktiv surveillance bis ende des jahres zu machen
auch mit der martiniklinik werde ich noch einmal sprechen, um zu erfahren ob meine grosse prostata wirklich ein op-risiko darstellt
auf keinen fall werde ich etwas überstürzen

meine familie rät mir von der testosteronblockade entschieden ab, da die nebenwirkungen bei mir überhaupt nicht abzusehen seien
(meine frau spricht da aus eigener leidgeprüfter erfahrung mit sexualhormonen)

lg
peter

----------


## LudwigS

@willho
Die erwähnte und an mir erlebte Prostatavergrösserung stellte sich nach reiner Hormonbehandlung ein, also ohne Bestrahlung, aber unter Avodart, dass ich seit 12 Jahren nehme. 

@Peter
Bei mir hat Avodart nicht viel bewirkt, möglicherweise aber die Zunahme der Größe verhindert.
Es ist eben individuell.

Wenn du keinerlei Beeinträchtigung willst, darfst du mit der Prostata nicht das Geringste machen.

Gruß Ludwig

----------


## Hvielemi

> ... und erfahre wie der psa wert von diesem monat ist
> sollte dieser wiederum gefallen sein überlege ich mir, eventuell doch noch eine aktiv surveillance ...



Und was ist jetzt mit Deinem Glättli-Diagramm bzw.* PSA_Alert**?
Ist da überhaupt eine rote Linie drin, oder nur die blaue?
Das sollte deine Entscheide massiv beeinflussen.

Hvielemi



***Informationen zu *PSA-Alert,* und was es mit den roten und blauen Linien auf sich hat, gibt es hier:
http://www.myprostate.eu/?req=download_center

----------


## nordymann

die aussagekraft von seiner psa-extrapolation schränkt herr glättli selbst ein
rechts neben dem schnittpunkt von roter und blauer kurve sollten mindestens 2-3 messpunkte liegen, da gibt es noch keine weil sie alle erst in der zukunft liegen

*wenn nach den 9,4 in 3/2013 drei weiter messungen mit 8,9  8,3 und kommende woche mit vielleicht < 8 vorliegen und das ergebnis der drei ca-ausbreitungsmessungen negativ sein sollten,  kann man da noch zu recht von einem alert sprechen ?
*
lg
peter

anbei noch die glättli-kurve


[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Hvielemi

> *wenn nach den 9,4 in 3/2013 drei weiter messungen mit 8,9  8,3 und kommende woche mit vielleicht < 8 vorliegen und das ergebnis der drei ca-ausbreitungsmessungen negativ sein sollten,  kann man da noch zu recht von einem alert sprechen ?
> *


In der Tat, Die Aussagekraft dieses Diagramms ist gering! 
Therapieentscheide aufgrund dieses Diagramms wären voreilig.
Erstens, weil die Standardabweichung mit fast 13% gross ist, zweitens, weil durch die hohe Lage der blauen Linie der Latenzpunkt  in der Zukunft liegt und drittens, weil die letzten drei Werte eine gegenläufige Tendenz haben. Weitere Werte im Bereich der blauen BPH-Linie würden die rote PCa-Linie rasch flacher werden lassen, wenn nicht gar verschwinden lassen. In der Tat, das wäre sowas wie eine Entwarnung, was ich ja auch schon angedeutet habe.

 Lägen zukünftige Punkte jedoch nahe der steilen roten Linie, und darüberhinaus die Bilder wider Eerwarten was zeigen, müsstest Du dir ein baldiges Handeln überlegen. 

Ich drück Dir die Daumen, dass der Wert vom kommenden Mittwoch noch tiefer sei, was den Latenzpunkt weit in die Zukunft schieben würde, sprich, Du hättest erst mal eine BPH, was bei deiner Riesenprostata offensichtlich ist. Den stecknadelkopfgrossen GS 3+3 könntest Du erst mal mit AS managen. So wird es wohl sein, denn eine Verdoppelungszeit von 5.2 Monaten passt nicht zu dem tiefen Gleason-Score.

Also den nächsten Wert abwarten ...

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi

----------


## Harald_1933

> In der Krebsbehandlung wird die Strahlentherapie häufig mit Operation und Chemotherapie kombiniert.


Eine zumindest für mich recht heftige Zusammenballung dreier Behandlungswege, die man als Kombination anbietet. Eine solche Aussage würde mich ziemlich irritieren, und ich würde davon absehen, mich hier behandeln zu lassen. 

*"Der letzte Beweis von Größe liegt darin, Kritik ohne Groll zu ertragen"*
(Victor Hugo)

Gruß Harald

----------


## nordymann

@hvielemi

der tipp mit picr.de  war klasse  danke noch mal

lg
peter

----------


## nordymann

@harald_1933

_zitat klinikum bs: In der Krebsbehandlung wird die Strahlentherapie häufig mit Operation und Chemotherapie kombiniert.
_
wie ist das ein verkehrter therapieansatz harald ?

lg
peter

----------


## willho

Hallo Peter,
ich hatte Dir ja schon geschrieben und unter my prostate kannst Du es ebenfalls nachlesen, aber nochmals hier. Ich habe nachdem mich der Urologe zur Op gedrängt hat, nach vielen Tagen für die HT. entschieden, auch weil damals der Befund systemisch galt (NCT HD) In den ersten Tagen hab eich nihts gesprüt, zeitweise kam nach der dritten Spritze Hitzewallungen, die aber schnell vergingen, weil ich komplett meine Ernährung umgestellt habe und ebenfalls jeden Tag Sport getrieben habe, was ich auch immer noch tue. Dadurch nahm ich nicht zu hatte keine MUskelerschaffung. ZUdem infundierte mir meine FRau noch Zometa. Die dazu passenden NEM´s nahm ich ebenfalls ein. Mein erster GEdanke nach dem OP Dilemma ging in Richtung Protonenbestrahlung, die ich auch im April d.J. durchführen liess. 
Nach der RT. habe ich jetz noch zweimal Zoladex injiziert bekommen, Bicalutamid abgesetzt und nehme jetzt noch Finasterid. Ich habe August dann die erste PSA MEssung und dnn sehen wir weiter. 
Mir geht es gut, die Prostata hat sich damals nach ca. 3-4 Monaten schon verkleinert. Ebenfalls habe ich regelmässig mit meiner Frau "geübt", sodass ich jetzt langsam wieder "aufrecht" gehe.... 
Nebenwirkungen nach der Bestrahlung hatte ich keine, da auch hier die supportive Komplementärmedizin mich unterstützte. 
Ich habe mir das Buch von Strum besorgt, was ich Dir auch rate (Engelhard Verlag) die DHB war für mich das Non Plus Ultra. Und ich bin dabei nicht falsch gelaufen. Jedenfalls keine Einbahnstrasse. 
Gruss Rolf

Nachtrag zum obigen POsting:
Kombiniert heisst: In den meisten Berichten steht von den Ärzten.... Raten wir zu einer operativen Therapie. .. Salvage OP/offene RPE/Radiatioim BEcken/Loge im Anschluss........
Wenn Du Dir die S3 Leitlinien mal zu Gemüte führst, dann siehst du die einzelnen Optionen hierzu. Wie bei Excel  wenn...dann.....

----------


## Harald_1933

> wie ist das ein verkehrter therapieansatz harald ?


Mich stört der Hinweis auf kombiniert. Die Reihenfolge kann man sich beliebig vorstellen, und zwar in den überwiegenden Fällen zunächst Ektomie, danach bei nicht zufriedenstellendem PSA oder einem später auftauchenden Rezidiv Radiatio. Ob dann Chemo schon in die Pipeline muss, wage ich anzuzweifeln, zumindest nicht aus meiner ganz persönlichen Sicht. Ich wünsche Dir gutes Gelingen, was immer Du nun auch als die für Dich beste Lösung hältst, wobei Du dem dem sexuellen Bereich nicht all zu viel Priorität einräumen solltest. Es gibt Wichtigeres.

*"So sehr Du auch suchst, Du wirst in diesem grenzenlosen Universum niemanden finden, der Deine Liebe so sehr verdient wie Du selbst"*
(Buddha)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

> Mich stört der Hinweis auf kombiniert. Die Reihenfolge kann man sich beliebig vorstellen, und zwar in den überwiegenden Fällen zunächst Ektomie, danach bei nicht zufriedenstellendem PSA oder einem später auftauchenden Rezidiv Radiatio. Ob dann Chemo schon in die Pipeline muss, ...


Harald, Du übersiehst, dass in Braunschweig nicht nur PCa behandelt wird und dass nicht jede OP eine RPE ist.
Das Einbringen einer Brachy-Strahlenquelle z.B. ist eine OP ...

Auch in Braunschweig liest man die Leitlinien.
Hvielemi

----------


## nordymann

einige bilder meiner prostata:

[IMG][/IMG]


[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]


die drückt sich oben schon in die blase rein  wenn ich das richtig sehe
jedenfalls ist das eine riesenorange
die bestrahlen ????

----------


## nordymann

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Hvielemi

> einige bilder meiner prostata:
> 
> die drückt sich oben schon in die blase rein  wenn ich das richtig sehe
> jedenfalls ist das eine riesenorange - die bestrahlen ?


Ich als Laie kann solche Bilder nicht lesen.
Schon sehr gross, diese "Orange", aber sieht man da irgendwo einen Krebs,
der zu bestrahlen wäre? 
Jetzt warte doch einfach mal den nächsten PSA-Wer ab, und wenn der
wieder in der Gegend der blauen BPH-Linie liegen sollte auf dem 
Glättli-Diagramm, kannst Du weiterwarten.
Ob dann gelegentlich mal die Prostata mittels TURP verkleinert werden
sollte, ist eine andere Frage.

Let the good times roll!
Hvielemi


Hvielemi

----------


## nordymann

der mikroherd soll bei mir apikal mitte liegen also in der nähe der harnröhre

kann man vielleicht nur diesen bereich bestrahlen ?
dann käme man doch mit kleineren dosen aus

----------


## LudwigS

> der mikroherd soll bei mir apikal mitte liegen also in der nähe der harnröhre
> 
> kann man vielleicht nur diesen bereich bestrahlen ?
> dann käme man doch mit kleineren dosen aus


Und du glaubst, es gibt nichts kleineres als das Sichtbare ??

Gruß Ludwig

----------


## nordymann

habe seit wochen null probleme mit dem pinkeln
muss nachts nur 1 x raus  und dabei trinke ich abends viel und esse auch obst
auch das wasserhalten macht keine probleme

liegt es etwa daran, dass ich jetzt eine prostatitis überwunden habe ?

----------


## Harald_1933

> liegt es etwa daran, dass ich jetzt eine prostatitis überwunden habe ?


Hallo Peter,

auch wenn es Dich nervt; hinterlasse doch bitte mal unter Profil in diesem Forum oder unter www.myprostate.eu Deine Spuren, damit wir nicht in Deinen Beiträgen herumblättern müssen, um festzustellen, was Sache ist.

Danke für Dein Entgegenkommen, das letztlich Dir am meisten hilft.

*"Wer sich über Kritik ärgert, gibt zu, dass er sie verdient"*
(Tacitus)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Pierrot

> Hallo Peter,
> 
> auch wenn es Dich nervt; hinterlasse doch bitte mal unter Profil in diesem Forum oder unter www.myprostate.eu Deine Spuren, damit wir nicht in Deinen Beiträgen herumblättern müssen, um festzustellen, was Sache ist.
> .......


Das habe ich ihm auch schon am 2.6.2013 geschreiben als ich ihm vorschlug, seine Daten bei Herrn Glättli auswerten zu lassen.
Aufgrund der Auswertung vom 3.6.201 habe ich ihm dann per Mail folgendes geraten:

_"Hallo Peter

Ob OP oder nicht und allenfalls wie schnell, musst Du ganz allein entscheiden.

Wären die PSA-Werte kontinuierlich gestiegen, dann ja zur OP. Aber die beiden letzten Werte sind gesunken, wenn auch nur leicht. Deshalb würde ich in Deiner Situation den Entscheid einfach noch ein wenig herauszögern und nochmals 1-2 Messungen beim gleichen Labor wie zuletzt und unter Einhaltung der Verhaltensregeln machen lassen. Ich meine, dass dies auch in etwa der Meinung von Herrn Glättli entspricht!. Ist der nächste Wert über 9.5, dann ist wahrscheinlich Handlungsbedarf angesagt.
.."_

Seit der letzten Messung ist nun ein Monat vergangen. Ich meine, dass ein neuer PSA-Wert unter strikter Einhaltung der Verhaltensregeln (Velofahren + Sex) jetzt sinnvoll wäre. Und dies beim gleichen Labor wie zuletzt. Denn 6 verschiedene Labors haben in den letzten 9 Jahren die Auswertungen vorgenommen!! Da müssen ja die Streuungen enorm sein.

Also Peter: Ran an den Computer, www.myProstate.eu aufrufen und Dich registrieren und die Daten eingeben. Anleitung hier: http://www.myprostate.eu/?req=report_create&more

Dies ist ein Dienst, den Du Deinen Beratern hier im Forum erweisen solltest!

Gruss
Pierrot

----------


## nordymann

habe auf die schnelle einen bericht geschrieben  damit ich offiziell in der liste geführt werde

lg
peter

http://www.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=522

----------


## Hvielemi

> Zitat von *nordymann*  
> 
> der mikroherd soll bei mir apikal mitte liegen also in der nähe der harnröhre
> 
> kann man vielleicht nur diesen bereich bestrahlen ?
> dann käme man doch mit kleineren dosen aus


Die "Fokale Therapie", also punktgenaues Zielen, ist ein grosses 
Thema der Krebsforschung. Wenn der Stecknadelkopf nahe der 
Harnröhre liegt, könnte man den doch mit einer TURP rausholen?
Deiner Riesenprostata würde eine Volumenreduktion gut tun, 
denk ich mal. Aber ob Du wegen dieses Knötchens - das mit 3+3
nicht mal sicher "Krebs" ist - überhaupt eine Therapie brauchst,
stelle ich nach wie vor in Frage. Bedenke, dass die letzten zwei
PSA-Messperioden abwärts zeigten. So ein Micro-Knötchen allein
erzeugt jedenfalls keine messbare PSA-Spur. Das spricht dagegen, 
dass dein PSA von Krebs kommt. Die rote Linie im Glättli-Diagramm
kommt wohl, wie Du unten selbst vermutest, von einer Prostatatitis.
Schade, dass das erste Glättli-Diagramm hier im Forum grad so
eine fragliche Angelegenheit ist. Aber wart die nächste Messung ab,
das wird dann klarer und besser.




> habe seit wochen null probleme mit dem pinkeln
> muss nachts nur 1 x raus  und dabei trinke ich abends viel und esse auch obst
> auch das wasserhalten macht keine probleme
> 
> liegt es etwa daran, dass ich jetzt eine prostatitis überwunden habe ?


Das wird sich erweisen, wenn Du (am kommenden Mittwoch?) den nächsten
PSA-Wert gemessen haben wirst. Aber das hatten wir ja schon mal:

Rote oder blaue Linie?

Ich wette auf Blau!
Hvielemi


@Pierrot:
Mit dem Glättli-Diagramm und der "Orangengrossen" Prostata in den Bildern
liegen ungewohnte visuelle Informationen zu Peter Nordymann vor von hoher
Aussagekraft. Natürlich wäre es wünschenswert, diese Bilder im Profil sichtbar 
zu machen, und aus Gründen der Vergleichbarkeit JEDE Dokumentation 
auf Deiner grossartigen Seite myprostate.eu.
Toll wäre es, dort auch Raum für Bilder und externe Dokumente zu schaffen.

Nachtrag@Nordymann:
Bericht auf myprostate gesehen, Danke

----------


## Harald_1933

> habe auf die schnelle einen bericht geschrieben damit ich offiziell in der liste geführt werde


Hallo Peter,

fürwahr eine Dokumentation, die eher Verwirrung stiftet, was die unterschiedlichen Aussagen der in Rede stehenden Mediziner betrifft. Wie soll sich da ein Betroffener, selbst ein mündiger Patient entscheiden? Du bist nicht zu beneiden. Wie hat Hansjörg Burger immer sinngemäß argumentiert: "je mehr Fachleute Du in Anspruch nimmst, umso mehr abweichende Hinweise bekommst Du". Nach allem, was man nun als medizinischer Laie verstanden hat, wäre es wohl vorab sinnvoll, das PV zu verringern. Dass Du inzwischen weniger häufig Wasser lassen muss, deutet doch schon darauf hin, dass das inzwischen schon reduzierte PV der Auslöser sein könnte. Ich würde die nächsten Schritte in Richtung PV-Verkleinerung angehen, und zwar nach der am wenigsten belastenden Methode, die sicher nicht per Laser ablaufen muß.

Viel Glück.

*"Vom Wahrsagen lässt sich wohl leben, aber nicht vom Wahrheit sagen"*
(Georg Christoph Lichtenberg)

Gruß Harald

----------


## nordymann

hallo harald,
meine prostata ist nicht kleiner geworden
ich gehe davon aus dass die 85 ml bei dr. hüter ungenau gemessen wurden
der aussendurchmesser der orange liegt zwischen 6 und 6,5 cm, womit das volumen ohne die grossen samenbläschen (6,25^3)/2 = 122 ml ist
ich füge noch aufnahmen an  da kann man die samenbläschen gut erkennen (Bilder 7 und 10)



[IMG][/IMG]

bild7

[IMG][/IMG]

bild8

[IMG][/IMG]

bild9

[IMG][/IMG]

bild10

[IMG][/IMG]


lg
peter

----------


## nordymann

die prostata liegt voll in der blase drin
*muss man davon ausgehen, dass sie mit ihr verwachsen ist ?

*dann kann die blase doch sehr leicht verletzt werden ?
*wäre das der supergau ?

überhaupt was da alles weggeschnitten werden muss 
man blutet wahrscheinlich wie sau

lg
peter
*

----------


## Hvielemi

> die prostata liegt voll in der blase drin
> *muss man davon ausgehen, dass sie mit ihr verwachsen ist ?
> 
> *dann kann die blase doch sehr leicht verletzt werden ?
> *wäre das der supergau ?
> 
> überhaupt was da alles weggeschnitten werden muss 
> man blutet wahrscheinlich wie sau
> *


Ich glaube nicht, dass Deine Prostata überhaupt "weggeschnitten"
werden muss. Eine TURP zur Volumenreduktion könnte angezeigt
sein, wenn das mit dem Wasserlassen wieder schwieriger würde.
Aber "bluten wie Sau" wirst Du nicht. Dafür gibt es passende
Blutstillungsmassnahmen für jede Art von Eingriffen.

Puistola

----------


## nordymann

*der letzte psa-wert von heute ist 7,15 nach 8,3 vor 4 wochen*
was folgt daraus ?

allerdings soll ich laut mrt und ct zwei verdächtige lymphknoten links obtural ohne pathologische vergrösserung aber mit leicht vermehrtem lymphknotenbesatz haben
der prof. hoffmann lässt auf eigene kosten eine cholin-pet-ct machen
er muss wohl wissen ob er die mit bestrahlen muss

ständig sinkende psa-werte und befallene lymphknoten
wie passt das zusammen ?

----------


## LudwigS

Der PSA-Wert im Serum wird hauptsächlich durch 3 Komponenten beeinflusst (hormonelle Schwankungen mal ausgeklammert).

1. BPH - langsam steigend
2. Karzinom - schnell steigend
3. Prostatitis - schwankend

Die einen haben eine Komponente davon, andere zwei, manche aber auch alle drei.

----------


## nordymann

hallo

was bedeutet dass, wenn die lymphknoten befallen sind ?

sind sie dann metastisiert und der krebs ist trotz geringen psa bereits aus der kapsel ausgetreten ?

was wäre dann die beste option ?

*sofort prostata und lymphknoten wegoperieren und anschliessend bestrahlen ?

*wäre nur fatal, wenn sich bei der nachbefundung meiner biopsie, die dr. loch veranlasst hat,  und aufgrund weiterer niedriger psa-messwerte und negativer befundung der lymphknoten im cholin-

pet-ct herausstellen würde, dass ich gar keinen krebs oder nur eine krebsvorstufe habe

die ergebnisse von nachbefundung und pet-ct liegen am 15.7. vor
*
soll ich meinen op-termin auf die zeit danach verschieben lassen ?

oder kommt es jetzt auf jeden tag an ?

wäre die bestrahlung von prostata und lymphknoten auch eine mögliche option ?

*lg
peter

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@nordymann:

*der letzte psa-wert von heute ist 7,15 nach 8,3 vor 4 wochen
*was folgt daraus ?

Zitat: _"__allerdings soll ich laut mrt und ct zwei verdächtige lymphknoten links obtural ohne pathologische vergrösserung aber mit leicht vermehrtem lymphknotenbesatz haben"

_"Verdächtigt" heißt, dass dem nicht so sein muss, und ausserdem besteht keine pathologische Vergrösserung.

Ergo, warte erst einmal die Collin-Pet-CT Ergebnisse ab.

Zitat: _"was bedeutet dass, wenn die lymphknoten befallen sind ?

sind sie dann metastisiert und der krebs ist trotz geringen psa bereits aus der kapsel ausgetreten ?"

_Also Peter, auch bei einem niedrigen tPSA, können die Lymphen befallen sein. D.h. ein "Kapseldurchbruch" vorliegt.
Passt allerdings nicht zu Deinem GS 6, vorausgesetzt es ist ein "echter," GS.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Peter,

diesen: http://www.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=522

Link solltest Du unter jeden Deiner Beiträge setzen, damit sich jeder sofort einen Überblick verschaffen kann. Die abweichenden Therapie-Empfehlungen habe ich mal ausgeklammert. Aber die folgenden Auszüge aus Deiner kurzen Übersicht verdeutlichen doch das Dilemma:

2005: dr. loch/flensburg 6 trus-anna-biopsien, alle negativ, psa 3,2, prostatavolumen 56 ml

2/2012: mhh misst prostatavolumen von 90 ml, psa 5,4

27.3.2013: dr. loch 6 trus-anna-biopsien, 1 positiv, vol. 120 ml - empfiehlt op, 1 nervenstrang wird gekappt

6.6.2013: dr. hüter volumen 85 ml ?? - empfiehlt op - ist gegen duodart (nicht eingenommen)

21.6.2013: seit mehreren wochen kaum noch beschwerden beim wasserlassen

26.6.2013: klinikum braunschweig strahlentherapie - vorbesprechung für prostatabestrahlung

5.7.2013: martiniklinik op-termin ?

Das PV vom 6.6.2013 wird von Dir selbst mit Fragezeichen versehen, obwohl das nach 120 ml von Flensburg eine Erklärung für das bessere Wasserlassen lt. Deinem Hinweis vom 21.6.2013 wäre.




> soll ich meinen op-termin auf die zeit danach verschieben lassen ?
> 
> oder kommt es jetzt auf jeden tag an ?
> 
> wäre die bestrahlung von prostata und lymphknoten auch eine mögliche option ?


Den Op.Termin würde ich auf jeden Fall vorerst mal abblasen. Es kommt nicht auf jeden Tag an, weil Du nur minimal lt. Dr. Loch von einem möglichen PCa betroffen bist. Ich würde nach wie vor das Schwergewicht auf eine Reduzierung des PV legen. Ansonsten stünden Dir danach alle Wege offen incl. AS.

*"Man ist meistens nur durch Nachdenken unglücklich"*
(Joseph Joubert)

Gruß Harald

----------


## nordymann

hallo helmut

ich weiss nicht ob ich das pet ct machen lassen kann, ohne auf den 1300 euro sitzen zu bleiben
die zusage, die kosten zu übernehmen, gilt sicherlich nur für den fall, dass ich mich bei prof. hoffmann bestrahlen lasse

über die modalitäten der bestrahlung ist bisher noch kein wort gesprochen worden
ich weiss auch nicht ob der professor die grösse meiner prostata von 120 ml richtig einschätzt
so steht in dem bericht der ärztin aus der röntgenpraxis euradia  _die prostata sei nur leicht vergrössert

_ich werde mich - wenn ich handeln muss -  sicher für die op entscheiden und nicht für die bestrahlung

falls der kapseldurchbruch vorliegt und der gs bei mir in wirklichkeit viel höher ist, was würdest du vorschlagen ?

mein frau drängt mich zur schnellst möglichen op,  also den termin am 5.7. am uke auf jeden fall wahrzunehmen und auch nicht das ergebnis der biopsie-nachbefundung abzuwarten

lg
peter

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@ordymann:

Ganz einfach Peter.

Zunächst würde ich eine Zweitbefundung Deiner Stanzbiopsate bei einem erfahrenen Uro-Pathologen, wie z. B. Helmut Bonkhoff, Berlin, einholen lassen. Er tut nichts anderes als nur "Prostata gucken."
Zweitgutachten fallen in der Regel etwas "schlechter", dafür aber realistischer aus. Die Kosten für ein Referenzgutachten wird im übrigen von den Kassen gezahlt, gerade wenn es um eine invasive Therapieentscheidung geht.

Die Kostenfrage einer Collin F18-PET-CT, würde ich zuvor mit der Kasse abklären.

Allerdings sollten die Kosten einer PET-CT von, ca. 1300.-€, indiskutabel sein, wenn es um eine adäquate Therapieentscheidung geht, in der das klinische Stadium ungewiss, oder ungenügend ist. Du hast nur "eine Prostata", und nur eine Chanse Dich für eine "invasive" Therapieoption zu entscheiden, zu der nunmal die RPE und Radatio gehören. Erst dann sollte über eine Therapieoption nachgedacht werden.

Es kann auch nicht sein, dass die Ärztin aus der Röntgenpraxis angibt, dass deine Prostata nur leicht vergrössert sein soll. Dies ist meine mit ca. 25 ccm auch. Bei Dir angeblich 125 ccm, dann wieder 89 ccm, usw.
Irgendwie passt bei Dir nicht alles so recht zusammen, oder Du versuchst uns Forumsteilnehmer zum "Michele" zu machen, wie man in Südbaden zu sagen pflegt.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## nordymann

> Hallo Peter,
> 
> diesen: http://www.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=522
> 
> *wie kann ich diesen link automatisch unter jeden beitrag anfügen ?
> wie bei mail clients
> *
> Link solltest Du unter jeden Deiner Beiträge setzen, damit sich jeder sofort einen Überblick verschaffen kann. Die abweichenden Therapie-Empfehlungen habe ich mal ausgeklammert. Aber die folgenden Auszüge aus Deiner kurzen Übersicht verdeutlichen doch das Dilemma:
> 
> ...


http://www.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=522

lg
peter

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@nordymann:

den Rat Deiner Frau, gleich die OP am 05.07. zu machen, ohne vorherige Zweitmeinungen etc. einzuholen, halte ich für unklug. Bis auf das PV, ähneln unsere PCa-Parameter, sollten Deine in der Tat stimmen. Du hast allemale die Zeit dafür, dies zu tuen. Ich z.B. mache seit 6 Jahren überhaupt nichts.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## nordymann

Ganz einfach Peter.

Zunächst würde ich eine Zweitbefundung Deiner Stanzbiopsate bei einem erfahrenen Uro-Pathologen, wie z. B. Helmut Bonkhoff, Berlin, einholen lassen. Er tut nichts anderes als nur "Prostata gucken."
Zweitgutachten fallen in der Regel etwas "schlechter", dafür aber realistischer aus. Die Kosten für ein Referenzgutachten wird im übrigen von den Kassen gezahlt, gerade wenn es um eine invasive Therapieentscheidung geht.

Die Kostenfrage einer Collin F18-PET-CT, würde ich zuvor mit der Kasse abklären.

_laut prof. hoffmann ist das eine reine igelleistung
_
Allerdings sollten die Kosten einer PET-CT von, ca. 1300.-€, indiskutabel sein, wenn es um eine adäquate Therapieentscheidung geht, in der das klinische Stadium ungewiss, oder ungenügend ist. Du hast nur "eine Prostata", und nur eine Chanse Dich für eine "invasive" Therapieoption zu entscheiden, zu der nunmal die RPE und Radatio gehören. Erst dann sollte über eine Therapieoption nachgedacht werden.

_was meinst du mit indiskutabel  
meinst du nun im zweifel sollte ich die 1300 alleine tragen ?
_
Es kann auch nicht sein, dass die Ärztin aus der Röntgenpraxis angibt, dass deine Prostata nur leicht vergrössert sein soll. Dies ist meine mit ca. 25 ccm auch. Bei Dir angeblich 125 ccm, dann wieder 89 ccm, usw.
Irgendwie passt bei Dir nicht alles so recht zusammen, oder Du versuchst uns Forumsteilnehmer zum "Michele" zu machen, wie man in Südbaden zu sagen pflegt.

_wieso kann das nicht sein was die ärztin schreibt   sie führt wörtlich in dem bericht aus  " die prostata ist nur gering vergrössert, inhomogen teils mit zystischen zentralen läsionen ..... "  
 meinst du ich erzähle euch hier was vom storch
was soll das mit dem michele   bleib bitte sachlich  
_
_ich habe nie behauptet die prostata sei nur 85 ccm gross   ich habe diesen letzten truswert von dr. hüter auch angezweifelt  - 120 ccm sind richtig (6,2 cm durchmesser in zwei mrt-ebenen)

_

----------


## Rastaman

Hallo Peter/Nordymann,

auch ich würde von der OP Anfang Juli abraten, bevor das Ergebnis der Zweitbefundung vorliegt. Und die 1300,- für die PET-CT, die Du evtl. selbst bezahlen musst? Oh Mann, *mir* wäre das die Knete wert, wenn sie mich vor der RPE bewahren würde, zumal ich div. Beiträge zu Deinem Fall (ich weiß nicht ob in diesem, oder in einem Deiner vielen anderen Threads) so verstehe, daß Du eine gute Chance hast, evtl. mit einer TURP davonzukommmen.

Gruß, Rastaman

----------


## nordymann

> Hallo Peter/Nordymann,
> 
> auch ich würde von der OP Anfang Juli abraten, bevor das Ergebnis der Zweitbefundung vorliegt. Und die 1300,- für die PET-CT, die Du evtl. selbst bezahlen musst? Oh Mann, *mir* wäre das die Knete wert, wenn sie mich vor der RPE bewahren würde, zumal ich div. Beiträge zu Deinem Fall (ich weiß nicht ob in diesem, oder in einem Deiner vielen anderen Threads) so verstehe, daß Du eine gute Chance hast, evtl. mit einer TURP davonzukommmen.
> 
> Gruß, Rastaman


hallo rastaman

wieso soll mich das pet vor der op bewahren ?
im gegenteil wenn sich dort verdächtige knoten bestätigen wird man doch erst recht operieren müssen oder ?

lg
peter

----------


## Harald_1933

> wieso soll mich das pet vor der op bewahren ?
> im gegenteil wenn sich dort verdächtige knoten bestätigen wird man doch erst recht operieren müssen oder ?


Auch einen Knoten kann man gegebenenfalls bestrahlen!

*




 Zitat von nordymann

wie kann ich diesen link automatisch unter jeden beitrag anfügen ?


*Indem man ins Benutzerkontrollzentrum zur Profileingabe geht und diesen Link z.B. als Signatur einsetzt.

*"Diagnose ist die ärztliche Vermutung darüber, was den Krankheitszustand mit dem geringsten Schaden für den Patienten am besten verlängert"*
(Ambrose Bierce)

Gruß Harald

----------


## nordymann

> Auch einen Knoten kann man gegebenenfalls bestrahlen!
> 
> Indem man ins Benutzerkontrollzentrum zur Profileingabe geht und diesen Link z.B. als Signatur einsetzt.
> 
> *"Diagnose ist die ärztliche Vermutung darüber, was den Krankheitszustand mit dem geringsten Schaden für den Patienten am besten verlängert"*
> (Ambrose Bierce)
> 
> Gruß Harald


zusammen mit der prostata aber doch erst nach deren hormoneller verkleinerung oder ?
danke für den tipp  gemacht

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Peter,

jetzt geht's in die Heia. Schalt mal ab.

*"Aber hier, wie überhaupt, kommt es anders, als man glaubt"*
(Wilhelm Busch)

Gute Nacht, Harald

----------


## nordymann

ja wünsch ich dir auch

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@nordymann:

Hallo Peter,

klär erst einmal Dein tatsächliches PV ab. Die Radiologin spricht von einer "etwas" vergrösserten Prostata, eine antihormonelle Therapie um diese zu verkleinern wäre damit obsolet, und kontraproduktiv, bei ca. 125 ccm (als Beispiel  sieht dies wiederum etwas anders aus.
Und wenn es um die eigene Gesundheit geht, sollte die eigene Kostenbeteiligung im Vordergrund stehen.
Für ein neues Auto ist zumeist die "Kohle" vorhanden.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## nordymann

> @nordymann:
> 
> Hallo Peter,
> 
> klär erst einmal Dein tatsächliches PV ab. Die Radiologin spricht von einer "etwas" vergrösserten Prostata, eine antihormonelle Therapie um diese zu verkleinern wäre damit obsolet, und kontraproduktiv, bei ca. 125 ccm (als Beispiel  sieht dies wiederum etwas anders aus.
> Und wenn es um die eigene Gesundheit geht, sollte die eigene Kostenbeteiligung im Vordergrund stehen.
> Für ein neues Auto ist zumeist die "Kohle" vorhanden.
> 
> Gruß Helmut


hallo,

ich habe es mir jetzt schriftlich geben lassen  dass keine private abrechnung bei mir erfolgt
dann bin ich abgesichert auch in dem fall dass ich mich nicht bestrahlen lassen sollte

ich kann das bestrahlungsrisiko bei meiner  grossen prostata überhaupt nicht einschätzen weil sich prof. hoffmann noch nicht dazu geäussert hat
er lässt erst alle bildgebenden untersuchungen zur abklärung des stagings machen

am 15.7. erfahre ich hoffentlich einzelheiten zu dem was er mit mir vorhat
vorher führe ich noch am 12.7.  in der strahlentherapie der mhh zu diesem thema ein gespräch

dann bin ich genug informiert, um mich entscheiden zu können

was immer vergessen wird bei der operation ist das mit 13% (martiniklinik) bis zu 30 % doch sehr hohe 10-jahresrezidivrisiko

ich denke mal nicht dass bei meinen werten (psa-ges. 7,15  freies psa 20%, gl 3+3=6, t1c, 1 positive stanze unter 6 mit nur <5% herdfläche) ein kapseldurchbruch möglich ist, der zu einer lymphdrüsenmetastisierung geführt haben könnte
die 120 ml bph produzieren schon die 7,15 allein

hier noch zwei bilder aus denen der durchmesser meiner prostata hervorgeht (2 ebenen)

[IMG][/IMG]


mit v kugel = pi/6*d^3= 0,524*6^3=113 ml  ich habe mit einem mindestdurchmesser von 6 cm gerechnet

erstaunlich wie genau die 120 ml per trus doch sind

----------


## Hvielemi

> @nordymann:
> 
> Hallo Peter,
> 
> klär erst einmal Dein tatsächliches PV ab. Die Radiologin spricht von einer "etwas" vergrösserten Prostata, eine antihormonelle Therapie um diese zu verkleinern wäre damit obsolet, und kontraproduktiv


Unsinn.
Ob 85 oder125cm3 ist reichlich egal. Diese Prostata ist enorm gross, so gross, dass Nordymann gar von einer Orange gesprochen hat, die die Blase zusammendrückt.
Du glaubst das nicht, Hemut?

Dann geh doch bitte mal zurück zu Beitrag #33 in diesem Thread und guck!
(Sorry, heute Kein Link, ich bin grad unterwegs mit dem Tablet. )

Let the good times roll!
Hvielemi


PS: 
Einmal mehr das Problem der Information, die zwar vorhanden ist, aber weit gestreut.

@Nordymann:
 Wenn Du das Bild aus Beitrag 33 als Avatar verwendest, wie der Ludwig seine Seeds,
kommen keine unnötigen Äusserungen zu Deinem Prostatavolumen mehr.
und wie gesagt: Ich wette auf BLAU.

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@Hvielemi:

Meine Skepsis bezgl. Peter`s PV, bestand in der Tatsache, dass die besagte Radiologin von einer "etwas" vergrößerten Prostata ausging. "Etwas" ist natürlich relativ, so wie mit den 3 Haaren auf dem Kopf = relativ wenig, und 3 Haare in Suppe = relativ viel.

Nach der Auswertung meiner PSA-Dynamik von H.H. Glättli, "PSA-Alert" bei einer T2a-Situation, und einem GS 6
ist die "blaue Linie" dominant. Die "rote" = PCa-Komponente ist nicht vorhanden. Ergo, Deine Wette bei nordymann, "blaue Linie" dürftes Du gewinnen.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## nordymann

weiss jemand  wie der gel-guard funktioniert, ein geldepot zwischen darm und prostata zum schutze des darmes während der bestrahlung
wie wird das depot eingebracht, vielleicht durch spritzen ?

----------


## willho

Das macht Heidelberg. Der Spacer wird gesetzt und muss ziemlich schnell genau gesetzt werden, da sich das Implantat sehr schnell verdichtet. Dies schützt anstatt eines Rektum Ballons den Darm bei der BEstrahlung. hierzu gibt es Studien im Netz. GEsponster von der Pharmafirma. Schau mal nach. Wenn Du Goldplättchen eingibst und Spacer. Dann erscheint das Pro und Kontra. Ich kenne jemand der hat sich das in Heidelberg machen lassen und dann ist er zur BEstrahlung gegangen. Wenn der Strahlentherapeut sich damit auskennt ist es gut. Wenn nicht, dann kann es gut ode rauch nicht gehen. Es dient zur Fixierung bei der Bestrahlung. 
Gruss Rolf

http://www.klinikum.uni-heidelberg.d...ER_Patinfo.pdf
augmex heisst die firma

----------


## nordymann

der link, wo ich das gelesen habe

http://www.westdeutschesprostatazent...nschaeden.html


was bedeutet, der spacer wird gesetzt
bleibt der dann während der ganzen 6 wochen drin ?

*wer lesen kann ist im vorteil, es wird injiziert*

----------


## Harald_1933

auch* hier.*

Gruß Harald

----------


## nordymann

scheint so zu sein dass nur der darm von der prostata getrennt wird
eine abschirmende wirkung gibt es nicht
kann man die länge der strahlen genau festlegen, würde ein grösserer abstand was bringen, sonst nicht

----------


## willho

Mit gesetzt meinte ich appliziert wie bei der Biopsie. Ja bleibt drin und wird auch  nicht mehr entnommen. Hat keine abschirmende Wirkung sondern nur eine fixierende FUnktion.
Und noch einmal zur Berechnung. Bei der Prostata Volumenberechnung nimmt man doch die Formel des Eillipsoid?
Also V= 4/3 * pi * a+b+c

----------


## RalfDm

Warum zu Informationen in die Ferne schweifen? Hier steht doch alles Wesentliche. Ab und zu mal bei der BPS-Seite vorbeischauen!

Ralf

----------


## willho

Stimmt, wie immer seid Ihr voll aktuell...... Ich vergesse das auch immer wieder..... 
Schönes WE Ralf.....

----------


## Harald_1933

Das aktuelle BPS-Magazin hat mich berührt. Man (Mann) sollte es sich *herunterladen.

*Bitte, rechts den Pfeil nach unten ziehen und links hochladen. Es lässt sich zum besseren Lesen zoomen, also vergrößern.

*"Die Ewigkeit dauert lange, besonders gegen Ende"*
(Woody Allen)

Gruß Harald

----------


## nordymann

> Mit gesetzt meinte ich appliziert wie bei der Biopsie. Ja bleibt drin und wird auch  nicht mehr entnommen. Hat keine abschirmende Wirkung sondern nur eine fixierende FUnktion.
> Und noch einmal zur Berechnung. Bei der Prostata Volumenberechnung nimmt man doch die Formel des Eillipsoid?
> Also V= 4/3 * pi * a+b+c


v = 4/3*pi*a*b*c  muss es heissen

----------


## henrik40

Hallo willho,

man geht näherungsweise bei der Volumenberechnung davon aus, dass es sich bei der Prostata um eine Kugel handelt, und das Volumen einer Kugel ist V=4/3*pi*r³, wobei r der Radius der Kugel ist. Der Radius wird aber bei der Prostata nicht gemessen, sondern man stellt die Durchmesser in der Senkrechten, in der Horizontalen und in der Tiefe (a, b, c) fest. Bei einer vollkommenen Kugel sind diese Maße natürlich gleich und sind der Durchmesser (d) der Kugel. Bei der Prostata stellt man in aller Regel unterschiedliche Maße fest, es handelt sich eben um einen natürlichen Klumpen Gewebe. Das Volumen einer vollkommenen Kugel kann man auch mit der Formel V=0,5235988..*d³ berechnen, und da die Prostata ohnehin keine vollkommene Kugel ist, ist es ausreichend, das Volumen mit der Formel V=a*b*c*0,5 zu bestimmen. 

Es grüßt 
Henrik

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Peter,

bitte, lies mal *diesen Beitrag*. Das wäre doch etwas für Dich.

*"Eine der größten Krankheitsursachen ist die Polypragmasia medicorum, die Neigung der Ärzte, viel zu verordnen"*
(August Bier)

Gruß Harald

----------


## nordymann

ja danke, kommt aber für prostata-ca leider nicht in betracht

----------


## nordymann

hallo,

morgen bekomme ich das cholin-pet-ct   -  die stunde der wahrheit
zwei lymphknoten sind verdächtig besetzt oder pathologisch - hoffentlich leuchten sie nicht gelb im scan auf - dann stünde die metastisierung fest
habe gelesen dass ein  kapseldurchbruch schon bei einem psa-wert von 1,5 möglich ist

dann mal gute nacht

----------


## nordymann

wie könnte die therapie aussehen ?

aktiv surveillance geht eigentlich aufgrund des gutmütigen primärtumors
aber lymphknoten über die blutbahn metastisiert


*metastisierung ignorieren und weiterhin kontrolliert abwarten
oder nur lymphknoten bestrahlen  prostata aber nicht
*
laut prof. christiansen mhh ist eine prostatabestrahlung bei 120 ml mit grösseren nebenwirkungen verbunden

----------


## Hvielemi

> aktiv surveillance geht eigentlich aufgrund des gutmütigen primärtumors
> aber lymphknoten über die blutbahn metastisiert



Das scheint äusserst seltsam!

Metastasen in den Lymphknoten entstehen üblicherweise über die Lymphgefässe,
jene in Knochen und anderen Organen über die Blutbahn.

Lieber Nordymann, ich schreib es zwar nicht gerne, aber einmal mehr:
Wenn Du Rat suchst, solltest Du korrekte Information geben.
Es ist vollkommen unklar, ob Du spekulierst, über einen Befund berichtest
oder einfach schwadronierst.
Was soll man da antworten, egal ob Laie oder Arzt.

Hvielemi

----------


## Urologe

*metastisierung ignorieren und weiterhin kontrolliert abwarten
oder nur lymphknoten bestrahlen  prostata aber nicht*

Sollte es wirklich ein Gleason 3+3 sein (Zweitgutachten Histologie sinnvoll),
dann ist eine Metastasierung faktisch noch nie nachgewiesen.

-> Thread: Kann Gleason 3+3 metastasieren?

----------


## nordymann

im ct und mrt erscheinen bei mir im becken 2 verdächtige lymphknoten, *wie bereits 3 beiträge vorher erwähnt
*
die laut ct lediglich besatz zeigen und nicht vergrössert sind,  laut mrt aber pathologisch sind
interessant, dass die röntgenpraxis euradia im ct und mrt zu abweichenden ergebnissen kommt, wo es doch nur um mm oder cm bei der frage der vergrösserung der knoten geht

prof. hoffmann von der strahlentherapie hat das für so gravierend angesehen, dass er auf kosten des hauses ein cholin pet ct machen liess, dessen ergebnis ich noch nicht kenne
auch prof. christiansen von der mhh, immerhin wie prof. hoffmann in braunschweig in hannover leiter der strahlentherapie, hält eine metastisierung über die blutbahn für möglich
*
wer spekuliert hier ?
ich ziehe nur meine schlüsse aus dem verhalten von experten*

----------


## Hvielemi

> prof. hoffmann von der strahlentherapie hat das für so gravierend angesehen, 
> dass er auf kosten des hauses ein cholin pet ct machen liess, 
> dessen ergebnis ich noch nicht kenne.
> 
> auch prof. christiansen ... hält eine  metastisierung über die blutbahn für möglich.


Das wären wohl die ersten Lymphknoten im Beckenraum, 
deren Metastasierung über die Blutbahn erfolgt wäre.

Wenn der Professor Hoffmann ein PET-CT machen wollte, 
hatte er offensichtlich Grund dazu. Also erscheint es
sinnvoll, abzuwarten, bis der Bericht des Radiologen 
vorliegt, denn ob die Lymphknoten positiv seien oder
nicht, ändert so ziemlich alles, was bisher diskutiert worden
ist.

Mehr dazu aber bitte erst nach Vorliegen des Berichtes*, 
denn jetzt lässt sich dazu überhaupt nix sagen.

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi






*und immer schön nachtragen in Myprostate-522, dann sind die Informationen
gesammelt und es gibt weniger Nachfragen, Missvrständnisse, Info-Pannen.

----------


## nordymann

@hvielemi
vielleicht will prof. hoffmann nur wissen - du schlaumeier - ob er die verdächtigen lymphknoten wegen metastisierung derselben mitbestrahlen muss
welchen grund sollte er sonst für das pet ct haben ?

lies bitte besser meine beiträge,  bevor du behauptest ich "schwadroniere" hier herum
die fragen, die ich gestellt habe, waren doch klar
natürlich ist alles noch hypothetisch, da das ergebnis aus dem pet ct noch nicht vorliegt

ich dachte mir aber, es macht sinn, schon vorher die veschiedenen therapieoption hier zu erörtern, damit ich im gespräch am montag dem professor im falle der metastisierung die richtigen fragen stellen kann

----------


## Hvielemi

> vielleicht will prof. hoffmann nur wissen, ... ob er die verdächtigen lymphknoten wegen metastisierung derselben mitbestrahlen muss
> welchen grund sollte er sonst für das pet ct haben ?


Ja, was denn sonst?,
"denn ob die Lymphknoten positiv seien oder nicht, 
ändert so ziemlich alles, was bisher diskutiert worden ist."

Hvielemi



PS:
Ich werde Dich nicht weiter mit Beiträgen stören.

----------


## Schorschel

> @hvielemi
> vielleicht will prof. hoffmann nur wissen - du schlaumeier -...


Gerade Konrad/hvielemi hat sich extrem intensiv mit Deinen Beiträgen auseinandergesetzt und die ganze Zeit sehr geduldig versucht, Dir zu helfen - trotz Deiner zum Teil chaotischen Vorgehensweise in diesem Thread. Dass Du ihn so anmachst, finde ich völllig unangebracht.

Schorschel

----------


## nordymann

*komm schorchel, lass gut sein,  der hvieliemi - so wie der austeilt - braucht deine unterstützung sicherlich nicht*
*wer hat hier wohl wen angemacht ?*
die überheblichkeit und arroganz einiger mitglieder hier  stinkt wirklich zum himmel

*ich stelle fest: eine diskussion über die von mir gestellten fragen ist hier wohl nicht erwünscht*
damit ist dieses thema für mich beendet

----------


## JürgenS

> damit ist dieses thema für mich beendet


Das wurde aber auch Zeit.

JürgenS

----------


## skipper

Lieber Peter,
Eine Diskussion vor den Ergebnissen des Pet-CT ist in der Tat nicht sinnvoll, da hat der Hvielemi recht - bitte etwas gelassener, auch wenn die Ungewissheit an deinen Nerven nagt.
Austeilen und anmachen sind hier nicht hilfreich-egal von welcher Seite. Wir alle suchen hier Information und Austausch .
Gruß Skipper

----------


## nordymann

> *metastisierung ignorieren und weiterhin kontrolliert abwarten
> oder nur lymphknoten bestrahlen  prostata aber nicht*
> 
> Sollte es wirklich ein Gleason 3+3 sein (Zweitgutachten Histologie sinnvoll),
> dann ist eine Metastasierung faktisch noch nie nachgewiesen.
> 
> -> Thread: Kann Gleason 3+3 metastasieren?


lieber urologe,

ich wollte dir als urologen die ergebnisse aus dem pet ct nicht vorenthalten:

die suv-werte zweier beckenknoten im obturatorbereich links aus dem pet ct liegen bei 1,71 und 1,78
*damit sind diese knoten bis zum beweis des gegenteils hoch metastasenverdächtig*
ein kapseldurchbruch ist wohl nicht zu erkennen, allerdings konnte das karzinom wegen der bph nicht sicher abgegrenzt werden
prof. hoffmann, der eine ausbreitung der tumorzellen über den blutkreislauf als zwar selten aber nicht als überraschend bezeichnete, schlägt eine laparoskopische entnahme der lymphknoten vor
falls sich der verdacht nicht erhärtet >> bestrahlung der prostata
bei befall >> 3-4 monate hormonbehandlung

frage: müsste mein psa-wert mit zuletzt 7,2 bei 120 ml volumen angesichts dieser psa produzierenden metastasen nicht viel höher sein ?
          kann es auch sein dass der gutartige psa-anteil in den 7,2 bei mir viel geringer als angenommen ist

----------


## Urologe

Nach meinem (bescheidenen) Kenntnisstand sind erst ab SUV 3.0-3.5 Befunde verdächtig !???

----------


## nordymann

danke fs

verstehe immer weniger
habe gelesen, dass die normal-suv-werte im körper zwischen 1 und 2 liegen

im pet ct-befund steht wörtlich:
_von den bekannten rundlichen lymphknoten im kleinen becken neben dem musculus obturatorius internus zeigt ein lymphknoten eine glukose aufnahme mit einem suv-max bis 1,78
in einem weiteren lymphknoten randständig anreicherung bis 1,71 suv max

die bekanntermassen hypertrophierte prostata mit mehreren fleckigen mehranreicherungen zentral (suv max bis 5,12 in der früh- und 7,36 in der spätphase)_
in der beurtelung heisst es, dass diese hohen werte vereinbar mit bph knoten seien

in der beurteilung der lymphknoten steht:
_die lymphknoten im obturatorbereich links zeigen teils eine cholin anreicherung und sind bis zum beweis des gegenteils als metastasenverdächtig einzustufen
_

----------


## nordymann

ein interessanter bericht zu dem thema:
http://vts.uni-ulm.de/docs/2009/6742/vts_6742_9289.pdf

kann es vielleicht sein, dass für metastasen der kritische wert niedriger als bei karzinomen ist ?

also vielleicht suv max krit.  > 1,5  bei metastasen
und > 3  bei karzinomen

----------


## Urologe

Die Dissertation streift die LK nur am Rande, C11 ist mit F18 nicht 1:1 vergleichbar.
Aber hier ist die Diskussion müssig, das kann nur ein versierter Nuklearmediziner, nicht ich.

ABER: hätten Sie LK-Metastasen, dann ist meiner Meinung nach Gleason 3+3 falsch, sondern eher
irgendwo Gleason 4 oder 5 Anteile unentdeckt

----------


## nordymann

http://jnm.snmjournals.org/content/47/6/938.full

unter results steht:

_The degree of 11C-choline uptake, measured as the mean SUV in the lesion, ranged from 1.5 to 6.9 (mean, 3.3) in bladder cancer tumors and                     from 1.6 to 3.8 (mean, 3.1) in lymph node metastases.
_
*bedenklich scheint es bei lymphknoten also auf jeden fall oberhalb suv mean 1,6  (suv max = suv mean + x) zu werden
*
die rede ist hier also nicht von den suv max werten wie in meinem bericht sondern die mittleren suv werte  sind gemeint, die kleiner als suv max sind
wahrscheinlich sind meine suv max werte mit 1,71 und 1,78 gerade so als bedenklich anzusehen


jetzt verstehe ich prof hoffmanns aussage besser:  nur keine panik   sie haben zeit, was also keine reine mutmacherei war

*@urologe

also raus damit ja ?*

----------


## nordymann

> Die Dissertation streift die LK nur am Rande, C11 ist mit F18 nicht 1:1 vergleichbar.
> Aber hier ist die Diskussion müssig, das kann nur ein versierter Nuklearmediziner, nicht ich.
> 
> ABER: hätten Sie LK-Metastasen, dann ist meiner Meinung nach Gleason 3+3 falsch, sondern eher
> irgendwo Gleason 4 oder 5 Anteile unentdeckt


*ich glaube noch nicht an die metastisierung der zwei lymphknoten, dessen risiko laut dem chef der radiologie in braunschweig prof. schörner > 50 % betragen soll
*
begründung:
1.) beide im ct und mrt verdächtigte knoten sind mit 11 x 6,5 mm und 9 x 7,5 mm nicht pathologisch vergrössert
man spricht erst dann von vergrössert, wenn die kleine "bohnen"achse > 10 mm ist
das hat mir der untersuchende radiologe herr dr. abu-el-auf von euradia eben telefonisch bestätigt

er meint, dass man diese lymphknoten aber schon weiter beobachten muss

2.) die suv max-werte sind mit 1,71 und 1,78 eher klein, was auf eine nur geringe mehraktivität im glukosestoffwechsel schliessen lässt

begründung für eher klein:

siehe: http://radiology.rsna.org/content/254/3/925.long   absatz  ln staging ( lymphknotenstaging)

die suv max werte von 18 personen mit 47 malignen lymphknoten lagen zwischen 2,1 und 33,8 >> mittelwert 9,1 bei einem ln-durchmesser von 5 bis 30 mm >> Mittelwert 15,6 m
meine suv max werte liegen nur bei 1,71 bzw. 1,78

also deutlich höhere aktivitäten und im mittel auch grössere durchmesser der malignen lymphknoten bei der reihenuntersuchung in den usa

*zusammenfassend kann man sagen, dass die lymphknoten etwas vergrössert aber nicht pathologisch vergössert sind und dass die aktivitäten im cholin pet ct nur sehr geringfügig erhöht sind
*

----------


## nordymann

für die, die an meiner weiteren geschichte interessiert sind, bitte gehe nach http://www.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=522

ach weiss jemand, wie man die viel zu grossen zwischenräume in mein bericht nichtmanuell löscht ?

so ist der bericht praktisch nicht lesbar

----------


## Pierrot

Einfach eine Word-Datei rüberkopieren geht nicht, weil die Formatierungen nicht oder falsch übernommen werden!!

Für jedes Datum solltest du einen eigenen kleinen Bericht schreiben.

Hier die Tipps aus der Anleitung:

*Datum*: Datum ihres "Tagebucheintrages". Sollten Sie rückwirkend Ihre Geschichte aufschreiben, dann wählen Sie wichtige Zeitpunkte Ihres Krankheitsverlaufes (z.B. Datum erste Diagnose, Datum der Behandlungen etc.).*PSA-Wert:* Der zuletzt vor diesem Datum ermittelte PSA-Wert. Beim Lesen Ihres Berichtes im öffentlichen Bereich ist so der damals jeweils gültige PSA-Wert sofort ersichtlich.*Bericht:* In der Gestaltung Ihres Berichtes sind Sie völlig frei. Berichte können:
              - kurz und bündig sein,
              - ausführlich und detailliert sein,
              - sachlich informieren,
              - humorvoll und persönlich sein,
              - von Höhen und Tiefen, Freuden und Ängsten berichten,
              - etc. etc.Die *Darstellung* ist gewollt schlicht gehalten. Auf Formatierungsmöglichkeiten wurde bewusst verzichtet.*Ändern von bisherigen Berichten:* Den abzuändernden Bericht unter bisherige Berichte anklicken. Dieser erscheint dann wieder im oberen Erfassungsbereich. Dort kann er geändert werden.
Erst durch Anklicken des Speichern-Knopfs werden die Änderungen gespeichert und im unteren Bereich auch angezeigt. Soll eine Änderung vor dem Speichern noch verworfen werden, muss der Abbrechen-Knopf gedrückt werden. 
Hier als Beispiel mein Bericht:
http://www.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=8&page=report

Auch hier gilt: Ohne Fleiss  keine Preis!

Gruss
Pierrot / Moderator myProstate.eu

----------


## nordymann

@pierrot
habe alles so gemacht wie du es gesagt hast
manches ist nur learning by doing
danke noch mal

----------


## Pierrot

Wann steht eigentlich Deine nächste PSA-Messung an?
Natürlich unter Einhaltung der Vorsorgemassnahmen!

Gruss
Pierrot

----------


## nordymann

jetzt kommende woche
mal sehen ob mein urologe noch mitspielt
denn von dessen bugdet gehen die kosten

der versteht wahrscheinlich die welt nicht mehr,  wenn der von meinen "eigenmächtigen" aktivitäten (op-termine, bestrahlungen, nachbefundung der biopsie, usw.) erfährt

werde neue werte sofort einstellen

übrigens, der dr. grabski von professor loch meinte, die leicht vergrösserten und im cholin pet ct gering aktiven obturalen lymphknoten könnten eine reaktion auf die biopsie ende märz sein

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Peter,

alles, was Du außerhalb seiner Praxis eigenverantwortlich durchführen lässt, wird sich nicht auf das Budget Deines Urologen auswirken. Auch wenn ihm Deine Aktivitäten nicht gefallen sollten, wird er damit leben müssen, dass Du die Therapie-Entscheidung für *Deine Prostata* selbst verantwortest.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## nordymann

danke heribert, das sehe ich bei praxisfremden leistungen genauso
nur führt er die psa messungen in seinem labor durch
notfalls pelle ich mir da ein ei drauf, wenn er mir dumm kommt

----------


## nordymann

> Wann steht eigentlich Deine nächste PSA-Messung an?
> Natürlich unter Einhaltung der Vorsorgemassnahmen!
> 
> Gruss
> Pierrot


hallo pierrot,

die letzten messwerte waren 7,65 und 24,3 %
leider war die vorbereitung nicht optimal, da ich meine "geilheit" nicht ganz abstellen konnte und mein kopfkino vor allem am laptop öfters lief
ich wäre sonst wahrscheinlich unter 7 gekommen

es gab ein durcheinander beim psa gesamt wert
erst erschrak mich die uropraxis mit einem wert von 9,56 !, der dann aber in einem labor auf 7,65 runter gerechnet wurde,  weil das messgerät in der praxis irgendwelche normierungen oder standardisierungen nicht machte
übrigens ist der freie psa anteil nicht runtergerechnet worden sondern verblieb in beiden fällen mit 1,86 ng/ml in der rechnung, nur der prozentanteil erhöhte sich von 19,5 auf 24,3 %

was der letzte messwert - wenn er denn richtig ist - aber zeigt, dass ich seit den 5,87 vom 6.8.2012 - wo ich etwa gleich erregt war wie jetzt - einen anstieg von 1,8 habe
in dieser zeit hat sich das prostatavolumen um ca. 30 ml auf jetzt 120 ml erhöht, was rechnerisch etwa genau diese 1,8 ausmacht

wie schätzt du das alles ein jetzt, da doch einige messwerte mehr vorliegen ?

kannst du vielleicht das diagramm aktualisieren ?

----------


## Pierrot

Hallo Peter

Ich hatte wirklich gehofft, dass sich Dein PSA-Wert zw. 7 und 8 einpendeln würde, so dass Du Dir weiterhin genügend Zeit betr. einer Therapieentscheidung gönnen kannst. Active Surveillance ist weiterhin eine Option. Vor allem auch in Deinem Alter.

Bezüglich Aktualisierung Deines PSA-Alert-Diagramms musst Du Dich an Herrn Glättli wenden. Dieses stammt ja nicht von mir. Ich bin selbst auf seine Auswertung gespannt.

Ich gehe davon aus, dass die nächste PSA-Messung wiederum in 1-2  Monaten erfolgen wird.

Gruss
Pierrot

----------


## nordymann

lieber pierrot

hast du noch eine kopie von meinem bericht ?

habe aus versehen den bericht vom 23.7.13 gelöscht

----------


## Pierrot

Per E-Mail soeben zugestellt! Ist aber jener vom 3.6.2013 von Herrn Glättli. Etwas Neueres habe ich nicht!

Gruss
Pierrot

----------


## nordymann

> Hallo Peter
> 
> Ich hatte wirklich gehofft, dass sich Dein PSA-Wert zw. 7 und 8 einpendeln würde, so dass Du Dir weiterhin genügend Zeit betr. einer Therapieentscheidung gönnen kannst. Active Surveillance ist weiterhin eine Option. Vor allem auch in Deinem Alter.
> 
> Bezüglich Aktualisierung Deines PSA-Alert-Diagramms musst Du Dich an Herrn Glättli wenden. Dieses stammt ja nicht von mir. Ich bin selbst auf seine Auswertung gespannt.
> 
> Ich gehe davon aus, dass die nächste PSA-Messung wiederum in 1-2  Monaten erfolgen wird.
> 
> Gruss
> Pierrot



activ surveillance, sagt prof. loch, kann man nur als option vertreten, wenn man einer guten biopsieprognose absolut sicher sein kann
in 70 % der von ihm operierten 3000 fälle war aber der post op befund deutlich schlechter
was los ist in der prostata weiss man erst bei der op
bei einer sehr grossen prostata wie bei mir von 120 ml ist die abgrenzung zwischen gutartigen und bösartigen anteilen nicht möglich, da auch die bph keine konstante ist
deshalb wäre die psa verlaufskontrolle nicht sicher genug

----------


## Schorschel

Hallo Peter!

Nichts gegen Prof. Loch - aber er ist nach meiner persönlichen Erfahrung (die nach meiner Erinnerung auch andere Forum-Mitstreiter gemacht haben), ein ziemlich rigider Schulmediziner und der AS nicht sehr zugetan.

Man darf halt nicht die Frösche fragen, wenn man den Teich austrocknen will - die sind zwangsläufig dagegen. Und die nächsten 3.000 OP-Patienten müssen ja gesichert werden. Klingt vielleicht zynisch, aber ich habe Loch als sehr geschäftstüchtigen Mann kennen gelernt, und das Abraten von OPs ist bei ihm sicher nicht sehr ausgeprägt. Vielleicht tue ich ihm unrecht, aber die Beratung, die Vestus dieser Tage in der Martini-Klinik bekommen hat, traue ich Loch eher nicht zu.

Ob das bzgl. einer großen Prostata Gesagte zutrifft, kann ich nicht beurteilen. 

Schorschel

----------


## nordymann

prof. loch hast mich mit seinen argumenten überzeugt  und mich in keinster weise bedrängt oder mir angst gemacht
du setzt dich leider überhaupt nicht mit seinen argumenten auseinander,  was du sicherlich bei einem solchen profi, der sein urteil auf eigene langjährige erfahrungen  stützt, auch schwerlich kannst

du traust ihm was nicht zu  

kennst du ihn gut genug, bist du fachlich genauso gut wie er, um den mann richtig zu beurteilen 

 was für ein schlechtes niveau

----------


## uwes2403

Du hast vielleicht einen Ton am Leib.....

Uwe

----------


## Pierrot

Hallo nordymann

Es ist schon erstaunlich! Du möchtest so viele Informationen von Mitgliedern dieses Forums und wenn diese dann nicht Deiner Meinung sind, haust Du sie in die Pfanne!
Jeder kann hier seine Meinung frei vertreten. Es wäre doch viel besser und sinnvoller gewesen einfach etwa so zu schreiben:

_Hallo Schorschel_
_Ich bin da völlig anderer Ansicht. Prof Loch hat mir einen sehr guten Eindruck gemacht und mich in keinster Weise bedrängt!
Gruss
Nordymann_

Bitte halte Dich doch in Zukunft doch an die Gepflogenheiten dieses Forums.

Gruss
Pierrot

----------


## helmut.a.g.

Nunja,

ich denke eher das "nordymanns`s Entgleisung zum einen an den zur Zeit herrschenden Sommertemperaturen liegt, und zum anderen er wahrscheinlich mal wieder unter Hochspannung steht, bedingt durch die laufenden PSA-Messungen, da diese doch im Widerspruch zu seiner ewigen "Dauergeilheit" stehen, und er es sich nicht verkneifen kann, das eine oder andere "P-..filmchen" zu gucken.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## nordymann

na die beleidigten hier rücken also wieder zusammen

@pierrot

einen beitrag  der nur platte abqualifiziernde spekulationen über das können einer spitzenkapazität auf dem gebiete der urologie in deutschland enthält kann ich nur als niveaulos bezeichnen
*freie meinungsäusserung berechtigt nicht zum herabsetzen von fachlicher kompetenz und zur unterstellung von finanzieller gier
*
@helmut. ag.

danke, dass du mich daran erinnert hast, dass ich ein geiler hund bin  -  du ganz ehrlich, ich bin es gerne    auch wenn es dir vieleicht nicht passt
du kannst hier übrigens das wort pornofilme offen aussprechen,  wäre doch dumm die sich nicht anzusehen  bei dem hervorragenden angebot im internet
frauen sehen das viel unverkrampfter als du und wissen das durchaus zu schätzen

übrigens,  auch wenn ich anschliessend wieder beschimpft werde

dieses forum wird in ärztekreisen wegen einer überheblichen pseudokompetenz kritisiert und hat deswegen einen schlechten ruf
viele fachleute warnen vor allem vor der active surveillance, die hier zu einer art ideologie erhoben werde
denkt mal drüber nach, wie immer ist natürlich auch hier was wahres dran

----------


## uwes2403

Ich bin nicht beleidigt und habe Dich auch nicht beschimpft - mich nervt nur die Art, wie Du häufig das, was nicht Deiner Meinung entspricht, abkanzelst und als niveaulos bezeichnet.

Was die Meinung der "Ärzteschaft" zum Forum anbelangt, hast Du ja sicher mit ganz vielen Ärzten darüber gesprochen - könnte es nicht auch sein, dass Du dummerweise genau die erwischt hast, die
ein Problem mit kritischen und informierten Patienten haben ? (Das Gleiche kann man auch mit Werkstattmeistern erleben, wenn der Kunde nicht kommentarlos jeden Reparaturvorschlag entgegennimmt) 
Wenn viele Fachleute vor AS warnen, lassen sich bestimmt genausoviele finden, die vor einer anderen Therapieoption warnen - oder ? Das ist ja die Crux, das es bei unserem Problem kein schwarz/weiß gibt.
Nur mal so zum überlegen...

Dass ein Forum nicht der Quell der absoluten Wahrheit ist steht dabei außer Frage.

Ach ja - Groß/Kleinschreibung und Satzzeichen wären Klasse und würden es denjenigen, die helfen wollen sicher erleichtern Deine Beiträge zu lesen - ist auch ein Akt der Höflichkeit = Netiquette

Gruß

Uwe

----------


## Schorschel

> ...was für ein schlechtes niveau...


Hallo Peter,

auch nach nochmaligem Lesen meines Beitrags kann ich keinen Grund dafür erkennen, dass Du mich so anmachst.

Ich wollte Dir lediglich einen Hinweis geben, wie man Loch-Aussagen m.E. teilweise einordnen muss - ich habe, wie erwähnt, einschlägige persönliche Erfahrungen mit ihm gemacht.

Bzgl. anderer fachlicher Aussagen habe ich ausdrücklich geschrieben, dass ich das nicht beurteilen kann. Was also sollen Deine Anwürfe? Warum nicht ein schlichtes, höfliches "Dankeschön für Deine  Hinweise, lieber Schorschel, aber ich sehe das anders als Du"?

Und wenn Du schreibst...



> ...dieses forum wird in ärztekreisen wegen einer überheblichen pseudokompetenz kritisiert und hat deswegen einen schlechten ruf...


...dann frage ich mich, was Du hier willst und warum Du noch hier bist - mit über 100 Beiträgen in sehr kurzer Zeit??!!

Und wenn es hier Eins nicht gibt, dann ist das "eine Art Ideologie" pro AS. Das ist so etwas von Blödsinn! Ich habe mir hier jahrelang die Finger wundgeschrieben, vor allem gegen OP-Hektik, und mich für AS eingesetzt. Dafür bin ich z.T. regelrecht angefeindet worden, und da kommst Du daher und behauptest, AS sei hier Ideologie. Mein lieber Schwan....

Deine oft undifferenzierte multiple Anmache geht mir persönlich im Übrigen mehr auf den Geist als Deine nicht vorhandene Bereitschaft/Fähigkeit zu vernünftiger Rechtschreibung, aber auch das nervt.

Schorschel

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@nordymann:

Hallo Peter,

ich habe überhaupt nichts gegen "Pornoguckerei", dass finde ich OK, und Du stehst auch dahinter.
Meine "spitzen" Anmerkungen dazu beziehen sich auf Deine PSA-Kontroll-, Verlaufsmessungen im Kontext einer AS-Strategie. Um eine adäquate Verlaufskontrolle (PSA-Verdopplungszeiten) zu garantieren, sollten sexuelle Vorlieben, in welcher Form auch immer, zumindest mal 3 Tage vor einer PSA-Messung ausser vor bleiben, auch bei einer gegebenen "Dauergeilheit."
Und was das weibliche Geschlecht betrifft bzgl. Pornos, so haben diese nicht das Problem von PSA-Messungen.


Gruß Helmut

----------


## nordymann

@schorchel

leg bitte belege für lochs unangemessene geschäftstüchtigkeit auf den tisch  und benenn auch deine einschlägigen persönlichen erfahrungen mit ihm

lies bitte auch meinen beitrag richtig
ich habe ärzte zitiert, die der ansicht sind, dass active surveillance im forum zu sehr als ideologie angesehen würde
behaupte also hier nicht ich hätte das behauptet

ich mache dich hier auch nicht multiple an
nur erfordert eine niveauvolle diskussion nunmal wesentlich mehr sachlichkeit, objektivität und auf die argumente des andern eingehen und vor allem keine unterstellungen als du es getan hast

----------


## Schorschel

> @schorchel wenn schon, dann bitte "Schorschel"
> 
> leg bitte belege für lochs unangemessene geschäftstüchtigkeit auf den tisch  und benenn auch deine einschlägigen persönlichen erfahrungen mit ihm kann ich nicht, weil ich dann erstens meine Anonymität hier im Forum aufgeben müsste und weil die fraglichen Dinge rechtlich relevant waren.
> 
> lies bitte auch meinen beitrag richtig
> ich habe ärzte zitiert, die der ansicht sind, dass active surveillance im forum zu sehr als ideologie angesehen würde
> behaupte also hier nicht ich hätte das behauptet
> Warum schreibst Du hier dann so'n Zeug, wenn Du Dich damit nicht identifizierst?
> 
> ...


Ich kann mich im Übrigen an niemanden in meiner mehr als achtjährigen Forumszugehörigkeit erinnern, der in so kurzer Zeit das Forum derartig intensiv beschäftigt und soviele Informationen abgefordert hat. Dafür musst Du natürlich nicht unbedingt dankbar sein, aber wenigstens etwas weniger Aggressivität wäre vielleicht angebracht.

Schorschel (mit "s")

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@nordymann:

Active surveillance wird mittlerweile in den S3-Leitlinien in Erwähgung gezogen, und auch empfohlen, wenn es sich um einen "insignifikantes" Tumorgeschehen handelt. Die Kriterien dazu, bzw. wie ein insignifikanter Tumor von der DGU definiert ist, ist ebenfalls aus den S3-Leitlinien zu entnehmen.
Allerdings ist die S3-Leitlinie keine obligate Behandlungsvorgabe für den Urologen, sondern nur eine Empfehlung.
Und wie es im Leben nun mal so ist, gibt es einige Urologen welche diesen nachkommen, andere eben nicht.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## nordymann

ja insignificant ist das tumorgeschehen in den 30 % von prof. loch  aber in den restlichen 70 % - zumal wenn man eine bph hat - ist es zu risikoreich, dass man ein active surveillance macht
dass die 30 % zur surveillance berechtigten, da stimmen glaube ich alle fachleute ein
das problem ist nur zu erkennen, zu welcher gruppe man gehört
im zweifel ist also bei patienten mit einer restlichen lebenserwartung von 15 bis 20 jahren der op der vorzug zu geben

da bei mir die zweifel vor allem wegen der bph nun mal bestehen, hat prof loch mir folgerichtig die op-empfehlung gegeben
im hierbei - wie durch schorschel geschehen - geldgier zu unterstellen  ist schlicht gesagt  eine unverschämtheit

----------


## JürgenS

Dann lass dich doch bitte operieren, wenn du Prof. Lochs Meinung so sehr schätzst.

Und wir hätten unsere Ruhe.

JürgenS

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@nordymann:

Ach Peter, Eure Schamützel (Schorschels, und Deine) lese ich mit schmunzelndem Gesichtsausdruck.
Trotzdem lasse ich es nicht unerwähnt, dass ich Schorschel sehr schätze. Seine Meinung und Ansichten, und Statements hier im Forum gehören mit zu den Besten, und zu den fundiertesten. Sein Vorteil Dir gegenüber ist schlicht-und ergreifend seine ca. 20-jährige Erfahrung aus selbsterlebten, seine Produktivität, und Angagement in Sachen Krebs. Er hat die Anfänge erlebt, ist selbst ein "hohes Risiko" eingegangen als er sich für AS entschied, und glaube mir lieber Peter, diese Entscheidung ist nicht aus einer "Bierlaune" heraus entstanden, sondern aus Sachkenntnis, einer konstruktiven, und hinterfragenden Auseinandersetzung schulmedizinischer Therapieoptionen im Kontext seiner Tumorbiologie.
Ich möchte damit zum Ausdruck bringen, dass Schorschel nicht unüberlegt schwadroniert, sondern wenn er sich kritisch äussert, liegt dies auch an seinem Verantwortungsbewusstsein gegenüber anderer Usern, und vor allem den "Neudiagnostizierten" hier im Forum, welche sich hilfesuchend an uns wenden.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@nordymann:

Wer nun letztendlich zu den 30%´tigen oder zu den 70%´tigen gehört lässt sich durch eine regelmässige diagnostische Verlaufskontrolle im Vorfeld ausmachen. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit zu den 70% zu gehören ist einfach höher.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## helmut.a.g.

Nochmal @nordymann:

Irgendwie hast Du es heute geschafft Peter meinen Blutdruck in die Höhe zu treiben, was wiederum auch förderlich für den "Schwellkörper" ist. Kl. Scherz am Rande.
Da ich aber gerade bei dem besagten Schwellkörper war, ist dem anzumerken, dass wenn Du Dich für eine OP entscheiden solltest, gemäß Dr. Loch, Deine "Dauergeilheit" zu bedenken, und zu reflektieren.

Ob diese postoperativ bei dir vorhanden sein wird mag ich bezweifeln. Dagegen bezweifel ich nicht, dass sich bei Dir zusätzlich eine postoperative Depression einstellen wird. Deine Pornofilmguckerei, wird dann zum "Spiesrutenlauf" Deiner selbst, Dein "Kopfkino" zu einer Farce zuvor gelebten "ersatzbringenden Sexualität", welche in Deinen bevorzugten Pornofilmen zum Ausdruck gebracht wurden.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## Schorschel

Rot = Nordymann
Blau = Schorschel




> ja insignificant ist das tumorgeschehen in den 30 % von prof. loch  aber in den restlichen 70 % *- zumal wenn man eine bph hat -* ist es *zu risikoreich, dass man ein active surveillance macht*
> 
> Obwohl Loch bei Dir ja kurz vor der Heiligsprechung steht, wage ich den verschämten Hinweis, dass ich trotz BPH und fast chronischer Prostatitis (die meine PSA-Beurteilung oft sehr erschwert haben) eine bislang sehr erfolgreiche AS hinter mir habe und die BPH letzten November dann durch eine TURP angegangen bin.
> 
> dass die 30 % zur surveillance berechtigten, da stimmen glaube ich alle fachleute ein
> *das problem ist nur zu erkennen, zu welcher gruppe man gehört*
> 
> Sooo schwer ist das auch nicht - man muss es nur wollen und sich Mühe geben. Viele Urologen haben dafür weder Lust, noch Zeit, noch das erforderliche differentialdiagnostische Know-how.
> 
> ...


Hallo nordymann

noch eine Frage: Hat Loch auch seinen 30/70-Split begründet? Ich halte es nämlich für völlig willkürlich zu behaupten, 70% der Neudiagnostizierten seien so "risikoreich", dass man der "OP den Vorzug geben" muss. 

Ich persönlich glaube, dass eher 80% der Neudiagnostizierten entweder nie oder zumindest wesentlich später eine OP/RT benötigen als ihnen vom Standard-Urologen als dringendst erforderlich nahegelegt wird.

Das Beinamputations-Beispiel habe ich übrigens bewusst gewählt, weil es durchaus mit der RPE vergleichbar ist. Der Fußpilz ist dann definitiv weg, aber als Nebenwirkung kann man nicht mehr laufen und ist schwerbehindert.

Nach einer RPE ist der Krebs (wenn auch leider nicht immer) weg, aber oft genug gibt's Kontinenz- und Potenzprobleme, und man ist mehr oder weniger schwer behindert (ob das Porno-Reinziehen dann noch soviel Spaß macht??).

In beiden Fällen hätte es sich gelohnt, die Notwendigkeit einer OP heftigst infrage zu stellen.

Ich habe dies im Übrigen nicht für Dich geschrieben, denn ich halte Dich, allein schon aufgrund Deiner Diktion, nicht für aufgeschlossen für Argumente außerhalb der von Dir definierten, Loch-geprägten Einflugschneise. 

Geschrieben habe ich das für diejenigen Mitstreiter, die Du mit "Professor-Loch-Totschlag-Argumenten" eventuell verunsichern könntest.

Schorschel

----------


## Schorschel

Ich habe ja eben davon gesprochen, dass es durchaus möglich ist, die Eignung eines Neudiagnostizierten für AS recht gut zu analysieren, wenn man (und sein Arzt) es nur wollen würde. 

Dazu habe ich vor mehr als vier Jahren diesen Beitrag geschrieben...

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...6265#post36265

..., der vielleicht in einzelnen Teilen durch neue Entwicklungen überholt und/oder ergänzungsbedürftig ist, aber grundsätzlich noch halbwegs ok sein sollte.

Vielleicht fühlt sich ja jemand bemüßigt, sich meine damaligen Kriterien mal kritisch vorzunehmen?

Schorschel

----------


## nordymann

@helmut.ag.

_Irgendwie hast Du es heute geschafft Peter meinen Blutdruck in die Höhe zu treiben, was wiederum auch förderlich für den "Schwellkörper" ist. Kl. Scherz am Rande.
Da ich aber gerade bei dem besagten Schwellkörper war, ist dem anzumerken, dass wenn Du Dich für eine OP entscheiden solltest, gemäß Dr. Loch, Deine "Dauergeilheit" zu bedenken, und zu reflektieren.

Ob diese postoperativ bei dir vorhanden sein wird mag ich bezweifeln. Dagegen bezweifel ich nicht, dass sich bei Dir zusätzlich eine postoperative Depression einstellen wird. Deine Pornofilmguckerei, wird dann zum "Spiesrutenlauf" Deiner selbst, Dein "Kopfkino" zu einer Farce zuvor gelebten "ersatzbringenden Sexualität", welche in Deinen bevorzugten Pornofilmen zum Ausdruck gebracht wurden.
_
ich sehe die nach op zeit, was meine sexualität angeht, viel optimistischer als du
worauf gründest du deinen pessimismus in meinem fall ?
weisst du nicht wetten ?

----------


## nordymann

@schorschel

ich hatte geschrieben, dass nach lochs eigener operfahrung in 70 % der fälle die opbefunde schlechter ausfallen als die  biopsiebefunde
beispiel:
nach biopsie g2  gl  3+3 = 6   t1c  =>> active surveillance möglich, wenn keine verschlechterung bei op
nach op aber g3   gl  4+3 = 7   t2c ==> kein active surveillance mehr möglich

er wird seine opfälle ausgewertet haben und kommt so auf 70 %
ich hoffe dass dir das als begründung ausreicht

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@nordymann:

Meine Begründung resultiert aus Deinen eröffneten Threads Peter, in welche Deine "Dauergeilheit" sich wie ein roter Faden durchgezogen hat. Von daher mutmasse, und folgere ich, dass Du eine "unbefriedigende" Sexualität bis dato lebst, bzw. gelebt hast, aus welchen Gründen auch immer. Deine sexuellen Wünsche, und Vorlieben, haben sich in Deiner Realität nicht erfüllt, und diese kompensierst Du über div. Pornos. In Deinem Fall geht es nicht mal um "Pornoguckerei" schlechthin, Pornos habe auch ich schon gesehen, aber Du machst dies, so ist es nunmal abzuleiten, zum unmittelbaren Mittelpunkt, ja fast schon pathologisch, Deines Daseins.
Und daraus resultiert meine Annahme zum vorhergesagten.

 Lass Dich ganz einfach überraschen..., oder Du mich.

In diesem Sinne,

Gruß Helmut

----------


## Hvielemi

> ...folgere ich, dass Du eine "unbefriedigende" Sexualität bis dato lebst, bzw. ...


Nun melde ich mich doch wider zu Wort, 'tschuldigung.

Prostatakrebs hat man, oder hat ihn eben nicht oder nur insignifikant.
Das ist das Thema hier, auch in Bezug auf Nordymann.
Ob der nun Pornos reinzieht oder nicht, ist eine Frage seines Umgang mit 
Lust, Sexualität, Film, Kultur etc., also nicht grad das Thema unseres
auf die Prosatata fixierten Kreises.

Lass es doch.
Lass uns zur orangengrossen Prostata, die weit in die Blase drückt, zurückkehren:




Nordymanns PSA-Entwicklung ist bisher so langsam, dass sie unmöglich vom Krebs
stammen kann. Ausreisser nach oben hatte er auch schon mal im Alter von 59 und 65:



(Die Rote Linie in diesem Glättli-Diagramm ist natürlich Unsinn, denn Werte, die
hinterher ohne Therapie wieder sinken (März bis Mai 2013), KöNNEN nicht vom Krebs sein, 
sondern z.B. von einer Prostataentzündung, ganz wie wohl auch der gegenwärtige erneute 
geringe, aber doch recht steile Anstieg!)

Würde man die übergrosse Prostata gelegentlich mal per TURP reduzieren, könnte man
anschliessend eine allfällig reale "rote Linie" bedeutend besser erkennen als aus dem 
gewaltigen Rauschen der bisherigen PSA-Messungen, die seit 13 Jahren nun eine 
*konstante Verdoppelungszeit von sechs Jahren* ergab. 

Dieser Prof. Loch sollte sich mal um die PSA-VERLÄUFE seiner Patienten kümmern.
Dann könnte er gewiss rausfiltern, welche Patienten eher zu der Gruppe von 30%
gehört, deren PSA bei der Biopsie korrekt bestimmt wurde, und welche zu jenen 70%,
bei denen man eben dabebengestochert hatte.
Ohne nachzudenken Patienten zu verunsichern, ist ganz einfach 
SCHLECHTE UROLOGIE!

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@Hvielemi:

Da ich seit ca. 2,5 Jahren beruflich am Bodensee bin, Friedrichshafen, könntest Du Konrad mir ja mal mitteilen, sofern Du es OK findest, wo genau Du am Bodensee zu baden pflegst. Ich denke da an Romanshorn, da es auf der schweizer Seite liegt.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## Hvielemi

> wo genau Du am Bodensee zu baden pflegst. Ich denke da an Romanshorn, da es auf der schweizer Seite liegt.


Ja klar, in Romanshorn. Auf dem Weg von Marrakech nach Gais kam ich da vorbei,
und da sprang ich an der Nordmole des Fährhafens ins Wasser. Natürlich nackt.
Kein besonders schöner Platz, aber ein besonders schöner See, insbesondere heute.

Aber warum in diesem Thread?
Hvielemi

----------


## Schorschel

> ...Nordymanns PSA-Entwicklung ist bisher so langsam, dass sie unmöglich vom Krebs
> stammen kann. Ausreisser nach oben hatte er auch schon mal im Alter von 59 und 65...
> 
> ...Dieser Prof. Loch sollte sich mal um die PSA-VERLÄUFE seiner Patienten kümmern.
> Dann könnte er gewiss rausfiltern, welche Patienten eher zu der Gruppe von 30%
> gehört, deren PSA bei der Biopsie korrekt bestimmt wurde, und welche zu jenen 70%,
> bei denen man eben dabebengestochert hatte.
> *Ohne nachzudenken Patienten zu verunsichern, ist ganz einfach SCHLECHTE UROLOGIE!*
> 
> ...


Hallo Hvielemi,

bin wie sehr häufig völlig Deiner Meinung. Und weil es um meinen alten Freund Loch geht, habe ich mir eben mal bei "my prostate" die von N. dort hinterlegten Daten angeschaut. 

Dass Loch bei einer über 100ml großen Prostata (mit einem für eine solche Größe ziemlich harmlosen PSA-Wert!) eine erneute Biospie gemacht hat, mag ja noch o.k. sein. Dass er aber bei dem Riesen-Oschi, den N. da in sich trägt, ganze 6 Stanzen gemacht hat, finde ich ziemlich merkwürdig - ANNA hin, ANNA her. Sooo toll und präzise ist dieses Verfahren nun auch wieder nicht (auch wenn Loch es entwickelt hat). Andere Urologen machen - MRT-, TRUS- oder Elastografie-gestützt - 12er- bis 15-er-Biopsien schon bei 30 - 50ml-Prostatae, von den sog. Sättigungsbiopsien (24+ Stanzen) mal ganz zu schweigen. Bei 12 Stanzen und 36ml Volumen z.B. ist das 1 Stanze pro 3ml Volumen - bei N. hat Loch 1 Stanze pro 20ml Volumen gemacht!?!

Und nach nur 6 Stanzen aus 120ml und einem (-1-) Mini-Herd mit harmlosem GS dem N. dann die OP zu empfehlen, u.a. mit der Begründung, dass postoperativ bei 70% der Operierten ein höherer GS als bei der Biopsie, finde ich dagegen schon ziemlich schräg, um es ganz vorsichtig auszudrücken. Bei einer solchen "Stecknadel-im-Heuhaufen-suchen-Biopsie" _muss_ ja postoperativ immer nur Schlimmeres rauskommen als vorher biopsiert - das ist schon eine Frage der reinen Wahrscheinlichkeit! Jedenfalls rechtfertigt eine solche Mini-Diagnostik m.E. keinesfalls eine RPE-Empfehlung. 

Zusammenfassend: 

Bei einer 

Riesen-Prostatamit vergleichsweise harmlosem Gesamt-PSA-Level,einer ebenfalls relativ harmlosen PSA-Dynamik undimmerhin aktuellen fPSA-Werten zwischen 15 und 27% (und das bei massiver BPH) undnach gerade mal 6 Stanzen aus diesem Riesen-Teil 
rechtfertigt ein so niedriger Diagnostik-Level (es sei denn, es gibt noch viel mehr als man bei "my prostate" findet) keine RPE-Empfehlung.

Ob das von Seiten Loch jetzt geschäftstüchtig oder nur ein bisschen routiniert-fahrlässig oder völlig o.k. ist, mag jeder für sich entscheiden. *Mich würden andere Meinungen dazu sehr interessieren*. Es geht mir hier nicht mehr um Nordymann, sondern um mein altes Thema, dass viel zuviele Leute viel zu schnell und mit zu leichtfertigen Begründungen (wenn überhaupt welche gegeben werden) auf den OP-Tisch geschickt werden. Und AS wird mit durchsichtigen 70/30-Statistiken als zu risikoreich verteufelt.

Nur eine kurze Anmerkung in Richtung Nordymann: 
Gerade wenn ich, wie Du, Diplom-Ingenieur wäre, dann würde ich niemals aufgrund einer so dürftigen und m.E. teilweise unlogischen Daten- und Faktenlage lebensverändernde OP-Entscheidungen treffen. Da würde ich mir schon ein belastbareres Gerüst wünschen.

Schorschel

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@Hvielemi:

Hallo Konrad, in irgend einem Thread hatte ich Deine Bodenseeaktion gelesen, wusste nur micht mehr in welchem. Da ich nun gestern abend in diesen Thread war, und Dein Statement las ist mir der Bodensee u. Konrad wieder eingefallen.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## wanderfreund

@all:
Nun wird die Diskussion nach den plausiblen Beiträgen von Konrad und Schorschel doch wieder interessant für den Laien! Ich möchte nur noch auf ein Problem der "Selbstdiagnose" hinweisen, welches meiner Meinung nach zu kurz kommt: Die Beachtung von Symptomen für einen PK, die praktischer Art am eigenen Leib zu spüren sind. Ich bin damals erst zu einer Nachkontrolle in Sachen Früherkennung gegangen, als die Prostata in die Blase drückte (Harndrang auch Nachts), sich die Harnröhre verengte (Tröpfeln), der Krebs das Testosteron aufgefressen hat (Verlust der Libido) und ich mich auch hier im Forum informiert hatte. Auch heute danke ich allen Ratgebern aus der Anfangszeit der Erkrankung, die mir bei der Therapieentscheidung geholfen haben! Und diese Hilfe war für mich mehr wert, als ich von allen behandelnden Ärzten erfahren habe! 

@nordymann: 
So lange Du noch Interesse an Pornos hast, ist meiner Meinung nach kein aggressiver Krebs vorhanden, der eine aggressive Therapie erfordert!

Und nun noch angenehmes Baden in einem See (in dem sogar ich als Inkontinenter baden würde - keine Angst, der Bodensee liegt weit weg von meiner Heimat) oder anderswo bei der Hitze!

Roland

----------


## Hvielemi

> Die Beachtung von Symptomen für einen PK, die praktischer Art am eigenen 
> Leib zu spüren sind. Ich bin damals erst zu einer Nachkontrolle in Sachen 
> Früherkennung gegangen, als die Prostata in die Blase drückte 
> (Harndrang auch Nachts), sich die Harnröhre verengte (Tröpfeln), 
> der Krebs das Testosteron aufgefressen hat (Verlust der Libido)


@Roland, lieber Wanderfreund:

Du bist wohl einer der ganz wenigen, die trotz direkten Symptomen 
des Prostatakrebses doch noch Heilung erreicht haben. 
Im allgemeinen ist der Tumor 'okkult', also man spürt nichts 
von ihm, und er wird eher per Zufall gefunden oder aufgrund 
der Früherkennung via PSA-Wert oder sehr selten mal per DRU.
Dann steht man vor dieser absurd scheinenden Diagnose, 
Krebs zu haben, obwohl man sich zu 100% fit fühlt.


Die Idee, Libidoverlust als Krebssymptom aufzufassen besticht allerdings.
Es müsste sich diesenfalls ein tiefer Testo-Spiegel nachweisen lassen, 
was dann auf die Konsumation des fehlenden Testosterons durch 
den Tumor schliessen liesse.

Hat das schon mal jemand untersucht?
So gesehen wäre dies ein weiterer Hinweis, dass eine AS-Strategie angesagt sei:



> @nordymann: 
> So lange Du noch Interesse an Pornos hast, ist meiner Meinung nach kein 
> aggressiver Krebs vorhanden, der eine aggressive Therapie erfordert!


Puistola

----------


## Horst1949

Hallo,
wenn mich mein Erinnerungsvermögen  nicht trügt, so wage ich auf dieser Basis von "Fallstudien" zu bezweifeln, dass der Libidoverlust, aber auch der Testesteronspiegel, alleine oder in Kombination objektivierbare Faktoren darstellen.
Unser "Mustermann" von 60 beweist bei seiner seit 30 Jahren angetrauten Ehegattin vermutlich eine ganz andere Libido, als am Rande  der (erfolgreichen) Dienst-/Geschäftsreise mit seiner deutlich jüngeren und (am besten auch noch attraktiven) Kollegin, beim abendlichen "Nachbereiten" in entspannter Atmosphäre (mit offenen Ausgang) an der Hotelbar, im Pool, in der Sauna...
Wetten dass...
Aber das Thema an sich finde ich sehr interessant (grame mal jeder in seiner Erinnerung)
Auf einen erneut sommerlich heißen Tag freut sich
Horst1949

----------


## nordymann

_@nordymann:

Meine Begründung resultiert aus Deinen eröffneten Threads Peter, in welche Deine "Dauergeilheit" sich wie ein roter Faden durchgezogen hat. Von daher mutmasse, und folgere ich, dass Du eine "unbefriedigende" Sexualität bis dato lebst, bzw. gelebt hast, aus welchen Gründen auch immer. Deine sexuellen Wünsche, und Vorlieben, haben sich in Deiner Realität nicht erfüllt, und diese kompensierst Du über div. Pornos. In Deinem Fall geht es nicht mal um "Pornoguckerei" schlechthin, Pornos habe auch ich schon gesehen, aber Du machst dies, so ist es nunmal abzuleiten, zum unmittelbaren Mittelpunkt, ja fast schon pathologisch, Deines Daseins.
Und daraus resultiert meine Annahme zum vorhergesagten.

 Lass Dich ganz einfach überraschen..., oder Du mich.

In diesem Sinne,

Gruß Helmut


_*dieses von mir durchaus ernst und für manche offenbar zu heisse thema lässt dich wohl nicht mehr los, muss ich mir etwa sorgen machen um deine gemütsverfassung ?
von mir aus spekulier doch weiter darüber und ziehe diese ins lächerliche

das bestärkt doch nur die kritiker in ihrer meinung, dass hier zu viel gelabert wird*

----------


## nordymann

@wanderfreund

_@nordymann: 
So lange Du noch Interesse an Pornos hast, ist meiner Meinung nach kein aggressiver Krebs vorhanden, der eine aggressive Therapie erfordert!_

kleiner scherzbeitrag was 
oder ist dir etwa nicht bekannt, dass auch aggressive krebse keine anfangssymptome machen  und schon gar nicht das sexualverlangen herabsetzen

----------


## Urologe

Ich habe einen Patienten mit PCA, Knochenmetastasen, PSA 5400 (!).

Der hat KEINE offensichtlichen Beschwerden gehabt. Zufallsbefund der Metastasen beim Orthopäden wegen einer Sportverletzung ....

Es ist der schlimmste Aberglaube vieler Männer (die deswegen nicht zur Vorsorge gehen); solange ich nichts merke, kann nichts schlimmes sein.
Ich kann ja gehen, wenn ich Beschwerden bekomme (zynisch: DANN kann er eigentlich zu Hause bleiben .....)

----------


## priceless68

> Ich habe einen Patienten mit PCA, Knochenmetastasen, PSA 5400 (!).
> 
> Der hat KEINE offensichtlichen Beschwerden gehabt. Zufallsbefund der Metastasen beim Orthopäden wegen einer Sportverletzung ....


... und so eine Vorgeschichte hat mich zur Früherkennung gebracht. Ein guter Freund (50 J.): KEINE Beschwerden oder Einschränkungen außer Rückenschmerzen beim Fußball, 1. Orthopäde konnte nichts feststellen, 2. Orthopäde: Überweisung zum Uro: PSA 85, Fernmetastasen in WS, Becken und Oberschenkeln...

----------


## wanderfreund

*Kein Scherzbeitrag*

@nordymann: _"kleiner Scherzbeitrag was"_
In Hinsicht auf Pornos ansehen, war das tatsächlich scherzhaft gemeint ansonsten habe ich nur *meine* Erfahrungen dargelegt. Man sollte vielleicht mehr "in sich hineinhören", um auch kleine Veränderungen wahrzunehmen und die Ursachen dafür zu finden. Nur "Leitliniengiagnose" wird zu keinen Fortschritten bei der Entdeckung der Erkrankung führen, glaube ich jedenfalls. Allerdings fühle ich mich in meiner Auffassung in "Sachen Libido" dadurch gestärkt, dass es mit dem Testosteron bei mir einige Zeit nach der Op und der Bestrahlung wieder völlig i. O. zu sein scheint - auch, wenn es mir jetzt weniger nützt, da die Schwellkörper 
ihren Dienst eingestellt haben. Dafür ist es mir nicht mehr egal, wie die Krankenschwester aussieht (auch wieder ein Scherz), aber "plaudern" können wir ja in der Plauderecke zumal dieser Thread ja unter einem ganz anderen Thema steht. Sorry für die Meinungsäußerung hier.

Roland

----------


## nordymann

@schorschel

_Dass Loch bei einer über 100ml großen Prostata (mit einem für eine solche Größe ziemlich harmlosen PSA-Wert!) eine erneute Biospie gemacht hat, mag ja noch o.k. sein. Dass er aber bei dem Riesen-Oschi, den N. da in sich trägt, ganze 6 Stanzen gemacht hat, finde ich ziemlich merkwürdig - ANNA hin, ANNA her. Sooo toll und präzise ist dieses Verfahren nun auch wieder nicht (auch wenn Loch es entwickelt hat). Andere Urologen machen - MRT-, TRUS- oder Elastografie-gestützt - 12er- bis 15-er-Biopsien schon bei 30 - 50ml-Prostatae, von den sog. Sättigungsbiopsien (24+ Stanzen) mal ganz zu schweigen. Bei 12 Stanzen und 36ml Volumen z.B. ist das 1 Stanze pro 3ml Volumen - bei N. hat Loch 1 Stanze pro 20ml Volumen gemacht!?!

Und nach nur 6 Stanzen aus 120ml und einem (-1-) Mini-Herd mit harmlosem GS dem N. dann die OP zu empfehlen, u.a. mit der Begründung, dass postoperativ bei 70% der Operierten ein höherer GS als bei der Biopsie, finde ich dagegen schon ziemlich schräg, um es ganz vorsichtig auszudrücken. Bei einer solchen "Stecknadel-im-Heuhaufen-suchen-Biopsie" muss ja postoperativ immer nur Schlimmeres rauskommen als vorher biopsiert - das ist schon eine Frage der reinen Wahrscheinlichkeit! Jedenfalls rechtfertigt eine solche Mini-Diagnostik m.E. keinesfalls eine RPE-Empfehlung. 

_die unzulänglichkeit seiner 6 biopsien, die aber immer noch viel treffsicherer als normale biopsien sind, hat loch doch eingeräumt
die mhh macht übrigens immer 12 c trus anna stanzen
wenn c trus anna richtig funktioniert, müssten mit den 6 immer die 6 verdächtigsten areale erfasst werden
das problem ist nur, dass man neben die koordinaten sollwerte stechen kann und somit tumorherde verfehlen kann
12 c-trus anna biopsien bringen nach dem motto   viel bringt mehr   deswegen nicht mehr sicherheit und gewissheit
die kriegst du nur wenn du genauer nach den vorgaben der computersoftware stantzt

dass 70 % der op befunde schlechter als bei der biopsie ausfallen, liegt also m. e. weniger an der geringen stanzenzahl sondern mehr am ungenauen stanzen und ist ein grundsätzliches stanzproblem 
bewundernswert dass die zweite stanze den miniherd bei mir entdeckt hat, was mit sicherheit kein glückstreffer ist ( deren wahrscheinlichkeit wäre 1:1000000, denke ich mal )

loch hat übrigens kein zweites mal biopsiert, sondern die einzige vom 27.3.13 ist nur nachbefundet worden

----------


## Schorschel

> die unzulänglichkeit seiner 6 biopsien, die aber immer *noch viel treffsicherer als normale biopsien* sind, hat loch doch eingeräumt
> die mhh macht übrigens immer 12 c trus anna stanzen
> wenn c trus anna richtig funktioniert, *müssten mit den 6 immer die 6 verdächtigsten areale erfasst werden*
> das problem ist nur, dass man neben die koordinaten sollwerte stechen kann und somit tumorherde verfehlen kann
> 12 c-trus anna biopsien bringen nach dem motto   viel bringt mehr   deswegen nicht mehr sicherheit und gewissheit
> die kriegst du nur wenn du genauer nach den vorgaben der computersoftware stantzt
> 
> dass 70 % der op befunde schlechter als bei der biopsie ausfallen, liegt also m. e. weniger an der geringen stanzenzahl sondern mehr am ungenauen stanzen und ist ein grundsätzliches stanzproblem 
> *bewundernswert* dass die zweite stanze den miniherd bei mir entdeckt hat, *was mit sicherheit kein glückstreffer ist* ( deren wahrscheinlichkeit wäre 1:1000000, denke ich mal )
> ...


Sorry, Peter, meines Erachtens überschätzt Du ANNA maßlos ("bewundernswert"!??). Nach meiner Kenntnis hatte ANNA früher einmal eine höhere Trefferwahrscheinlichkeit ggü. den damaligen Stanzbiopsien nach Standardraster. Inzwischen gibt es vielfältige Kombinationen von Bildgebung und Stanzbiopsie - da dürfte sich der Vorteil von ANNA vermutlich relativiert haben. 

Und selbst wenn: Es wäre lediglich eine höhere Treffer_wahrscheinlichkeit_ - und keine Ausschlussdiagnostik nach dem Motto "Wenn unter ANNA nichts gefunden wird, dann ist auch nichts da!"

Unabhängig davon glaube ich persönlich nicht, dass ANNA eine höhere Treffergenauigkeit hat als die (bei mir 2012 angewandte) elastografiegestützte Biopsie, wo die Stanznadel unmittelbar am Schallkopf sitzt und der Arzt "real time" exakt dahin sticht, wo er aufgrund der Elastografie ein verdächtiges Areal sieht. 

Ich hoffe für Dich, dass es bei Dir kein "Glückstreffer" war - das aber "mit Sicherheit" zu konstatieren, halte ich für sehr mutig. Und ich bleibe dabei, dass es sehr gewagt ist, aufgrund von 6 Stanzen aus einer 120ml-Prostata eine Therapieentscheidung zu treffen. Du bist m.E. - trotz Deiner vielen Aktivitäten - deutlich unterdiagnostiziert. Wie Loch bei Deiner Datenlage eine OP-Empfehlung begründen will (statt z.B. TURP + AS, was ich als Laie bei Deiner PSA-Situation für besser hielte), erschließt sich mit nicht.

Aber vielleicht habe ich da einen Denkfehler - kann mich da jemand aufklären?

Schorschel

----------


## Huskie

Ich habe diese lange Diskussion mit besonderem Interesse verfolgt. Zur Kontroverse um Dr. Loch und dem Teilaspekt "ANNA" kann ich eine persönliche Erfahrung beisteuern.

Vor 10 Jahren hatte ich PSA-Werte die sich seit Jahren um 8 bis 9 ng/ml bewegten, was Anlass gab nach ungefährlichen Diagnosemöglichkeiten Ausschau zu halten. Eine Biopsie kam für mich nicht in Frage, da ich bei meinen Recherchen u.a. auch die erstaunliche Expertenmeinung fand, dass 80 % der Patienten durch die Metastasen sterben und nicht an dem Primärtumor und dass die Metastasen meistens bei der Erstbehandlung entstehen.

Hellhörig machte mich damals ein Beitrag von Christian Ligensa vom 14.05.2002, BPS-Forum-Titel "Krebsaktivität in der Prostata kann ohne Biopsie festgestellt werden". Im Hinblick auf diese vielversprechende Entwicklung hatte ich mir vorgenommen jeden weiteren Schritt in aller Ruhe abzuwägen, zumal Christian seinen Beitrag folgendermaßen schloß: "Die Diagnoseverfahren für den Prostatakrebs sind bis heute leider immer noch äußerst unbefriedigend, weil Schäden durch die Biopsie nicht ausgeschlossen werden können und noch viel schlimmer, weil Unterschiede zwischen klinisch irrelevantem Krebs (Haustierkrebs) und klinisch relevantem, aggresivem Krebs (Raubtierkrebs) ohne ständig schädigende Gewebeentnahmen nicht rechtzeitig festgestellt werden können".

Christian war es dann auch, der fünf Monate später, am 21.10.2002 unter dem BPS-Titel "ANNA Uni-Homburg", auf einen Artikel in der Ärztezeitung aufmerksam machte: "Eine deutliche Verbesserung für die Früherkennung bei Prostata-Karzinom verspricht ein System namens ANNA (Artifizielle Neuronale Network-Analyse) .... Die diagnostische Treffsicherheit von 97 % für histologisch nachgewiesene, im Ultraschall nicht gesehene Tumore im kritischen Graubereich wurde bereits belegt (Der Urologe (A) 39, 2000, 341)". In der Publikation des Springer Verlags war dann u.a. noch zu lesen: "Die falsch-positive Rate von ANNA lag unter 1 %".

Nun, wer denkt als Laie da nicht an einen echten Fortschritt, an einen Durchbruch zu neuen hilfreichen Erkenntnissen. Als dann drei Monate später dieser scheinbare Durchbruch auch noch im ZDF ausgestrahlt und gepriesen wurde, gab es auch für mich kein Halten mehr. Diese "innovativen Untersuchungen" werden nach telefonischer Vereinbarung im "Prostatadiagnose-Zentrum Homburg / Saar" durchgeführt, schrieb man mir. Bei meiner sofortigen Terminanfrage erfuhr ich dann, dass Dr. Loch nach der TV Sendung für 5 Monate ausgebucht sei. Selbst mein für den Sommer 2003 geplanter Termin wurde dann später, auf bitten des Diagnosezentrums, nochmals um Wochen nach hinten verschoben; das ANNA Geschäft brummte offensichtlich.

Immerhin hatte ich ausreichend Zeit den ANNA Spezialisten vorab umfassend über meinen damaligen Kenntnisstand und meine ablehnende Einstellung zur Biopsie schriftlich zu informieren, damit am Tag der Untersuchung keine differierenden Ansichten mehr zu klären wären. Das war aber, wie ich heut weiß, blauäugig. Ich habe nämlich inzwischen mehrmals die Erfahrung gemacht, dass für mich wichtige Klarstellungen und Wünsche nicht ihre Adressaten erreichten. Jedenfalls wußte Dr. Loch scheinbar nichts von meinen vorab zugesandten Unterlagen. 

Wurde im Werbevorspann für ANNA das Wort " o h n e " (Biopsie) unübersehbar plaziert, so kam vor Ort nur noch das Wort " u n d " vor, nämlich ANNA und vorherige Zustimmung zur Biopsie. Mein Hinweis, dass ich für die Untersuchung einen langen Anfahrtsweg, mit Übernachtung vor Ort, investiert habe und ich nicht unverrichteter Dinge die Heimreise antreten möchte, brachte mich keinen Schritt weiter. Mir wurde, nach ausweichendem Wortgeplänkel, lediglich Bedenkzeit in der Wartehalle eingeräumt. Nun, eine echte Wahl hatte ich nicht, denn es ging nur um meine Unterschrift; ohne vorherige Zustimmung zur Biopsie keine ANNA Untersuchung, Basta!

Wenn man die Wahl zwischen nur zwei scheinbaren Möglichkeiten hat, wählt man klugerweise die dritte. Auf die folgende Frage wofür ich mich entschieden habe, sagte ich nachdrücklich "f ü r ANNA ... (Pause) ... o h n e  folgende Biopsie". Es funktionierte. Ich bekam ANNA und danach einen dürftigen Ausdruck auf dem zu lesen war "Maglinitätsverdacht - Lage: Mitte".

Wie das Ganze zu bewerten war, darüber kam leider kein Gespräch mehr zustande. Lag es an meiner Biopsieverweigerung oder hatte der Herr Doktor gerade nicht seinen besten Tag? Seine beiden Unterarme und Ellbogen waren voller Schürfwunden, als sei er gerade mit Fahrrad / Motorrad gestürzt und über den Asphalt gerutscht. Das gesamte Vorgespräch und seine Bemerkung, dass ich seine Zeit schon über Gebühr in Anspruch genommen hätte, hielten mich zusätzlich davon ab das Gespräch, das weit entfernt von einem idealen Arzt / Patienten Dialog verlief, zu einem guten Ende zu bringen.

Mit recht enttäuschter Hoffnung und einem diffusen Maglinitätsverdacht habe ich also die Heimreise angetreten und während der ganzen Fahrt blieb die Frage im Hinterkopf, wie wohl diese spärliche Computerdiagnose, mit dem hochtrabenden Begriff "Artifizille Neuronale Netzwerk-Analyse" zu bewerten sei. In der Tasche hatte ich nur einen knappen "Transrektaler Ultraschallbericht" mit einem Verdacht.

Während der Ultraschallprozedur war es mir vergönnt auf einem dritten Monitor knapp ein Dutzend farbiger Punkte / Rechtecke? in der Mitte des Bildes zu sehen. Da ich selbst schon mal ein Demoprogramm für eine zahnmedizinische Anwendungssoftware für die Repräsentation auf der IDS in Köln geschrieben habe, weiß ich natürlich, dass es nicht nur vom Input, sondern ganz entscheidend auch von der Verarbeitung der eingebenen Daten abhängt wie beeindruckend der visuelle Output wird. Ich hätte daher schon gerne gewusst, wie dieses mechanistische Krankheitsbild, das mir auf dem Monitor präsentiert wurde, zustande kam und wie es einzuordnen wäre, aber so weit darf sich wohl ein Patient nicht vorwagen. Es wäre ja noch schöner, wenn Kranke hinter die medizinischen Kulissen blicken dürften.

Als ich mich zusätzlich zu den in Homberg gemachten Erfahrung auch bezüglich der technischen Gegebenheiten und Problemen von Ultraschallgeräten um Informationen bemühte, da rieb ich mir verwundert die Augen. Als ich nämlich erfuhr, dass, lt. einen Technikerbericht aus der Abteilung Ultraschalldiagnostik eines großen deutschen Herstellers, 95 % der Ultraschallgeräte nach der Anschaffung nie mehr einer Wartung unterzogen werden, und die Kristallstruktur der Schallköpfe schon nach wenigen Jahren verschleißen wodurch die Bildqualität erheblich verringert wird, und das Bilder von Ultraschallgeräten, bei denen die Schallkpöpfe nie ausgetauscht werden, schließlich schlichtweg als medizinischer Pfusch anzusehen sind, da wurde ich doch recht misstrauisch. Als ich dann noch in der "Ärztezeitung" den "Clou für die Zukunft" las: "Patienten werden von niedergelassenen Kollegen untersucht. Diese schicken elektronisch die TRUS-Bilder zur (ANNA) Analyse", da verblasste für mich der angängliche Glanz der scheinbar revolutionären ANNA Diagnose zusehends.

ANNA konnte mich keinewegs überzeugen. Ich betrachte ANNA als "Tochter" von Dr. Loch. Sie zieht immer mit ihm um, von Kiel nach Homburg und von Homburg nach Flensburg und wird, wenn ich das richtig sehe, auch immer kostspieliger; in Homburg reichte mir eine Überweisung von meinem Urologen. Ob das Wunderkind jemals erwachsen und selbständig wird, ist eine Frage die sich mir geradezu aufdrängt.

Es sei Peter natürlich unbenommen, wenn er in Dr. Loch volles Vertrauen setzt. Eine gutes Arzt- Patientenverhältnis ist äußerst wichtig, vor allem wenn es an Eingemachte, sprich ans operieren geht. Das Peter aber von Schorschel verlangt, dass er "fachlich genauso gut wie er" (Dr. Loch) sein müsse "um den Mann richtig beurteilen" zu können, liegt wohl ziemlich außerhalb einer sachlichen Diskussion. Es geht doch nicht um eine richtige (zweifelsfreie) Beurteilung. Im Forum kann jeder nur seine subjektiven Erfahrungen mitteilen und ahand dieser hat dann jeder selbst zu entscheiden wie er die andere Meinung für sich gewichten will. Es ist doch recht kurzsichtig, Schorschels Berechtigung zu einem eigenen Urteil von Voraussetzungen abhängig zu machen, die Peter selbst im Hinblick auf seine recht positive Beurteilung ("Profi ... Spitzenkapazität") sicherlich auch nicht erfüllen kann. Also bitte, etwas mehr für das eigene Niveau sorgen, ehe man dies vorschnell nur von anderen einfordert.

Was Peters Bemerkung zur AS angeht, so kann weder "eine gute Biopsieprognose  a b s o l u t  sicher sein" noch eine gute OP-Prognose  a b s o l u t  sicher sein. Wenn beim Prostatkrebs überhaupt auf etwas Verlaß ist, dann scheint mir das am ehesten auf die gravierenden Nebenwirkungen bei der radikalen OP zuzutreffen.

Huskie

----------


## W.Rellok

> Ich habe einen Patienten mit PCA, Knochenmetastasen, PSA 5400 (!).
> 
> Der hat KEINE offensichtlichen Beschwerden gehabt. Zufallsbefund der Metastasen beim Orthopäden wegen einer Sportverletzung ....
> 
> 
> Es ist der schlimmste Aberglaube vieler Männer (die deswegen nicht zur Vorsorge gehen); solange ich nichts merke, kann nichts schlimmes sein.
> Ich kann ja gehen, wenn ich Beschwerden bekomme (zynisch: DANN kann er eigentlich zu Hause bleiben .....)


bitte von  F r ü h e r k e n n u n g schreiben!

Winfried

----------


## Schorschel

> ...Jedenfalls wußte Dr. Loch scheinbar nichts von meinen vorab zugesandten Unterlagen. 
> 
> ...Mir wurde, nach ausweichendem Wortgeplänkel, lediglich Bedenkzeit in der Wartehalle eingeräumt. 
> 
> ...Nun, eine echte Wahl hatte ich nicht, denn es ging nur um meine Unterschrift; *ohne vorherige Zustimmung zur Biopsie keine ANNA Untersuchung, Basta!*
> 
> ...Wie das Ganze zu bewerten war, darüber kam leider kein Gespräch mehr zustande. 
> 
> ...Das gesamte Vorgespräch und seine Bemerkung, *dass ich seine Zeit schon über Gebühr in Anspruch genommen hätte*, hielten mich zusätzlich davon ab das Gespräch,* das weit entfernt von einem idealen Arzt / Patienten Dialog verlief*, zu einem guten Ende zu bringen.
> ...


Die Loch-Beschreibung von Huskie kommt meinen Erfahrungen mit diesem Arzt schon recht nahe. Neben diesen menschlichen Schwächen (die mir egal wären, wenn er ein toller Arzt wäre) hat mich vor allem sein OP-Fixiertheit gestört. Er ist für mich einer der ganz alten Schule, die die Devise hat: "Verdacht = OP". Da ist "fs" ein ganz anderes Kaliber.

 Aber wie dem auch sei: Huskie hat auch mit dieser Bemerkung recht:



> ...Es sei Peter natürlich unbenommen, wenn er in Dr. Loch volles Vertrauen setzt...


Dir, Huskie, meinen Glückwunsch! Du konntest schon viele Jahre mit uneingeschränkter Lebensqualität genießen, und Dein PSA ist sein über 4 Jahren praktisch konstant. Jetzt bist Du auf diese Weise schon 76 Jahre alt geworden - mach' weiter so!

Schorschel

----------


## Schorschel

> ...Jetzt bist Du auf diese Weise schon 76 Jahre alt geworden...
> Schorschel


Kopfrechnen schwach...

Entschuldige, Huskie, jetzt habe ich Dich älter gemacht als Du bist - je nach Geburtsmonat bist Du natürlich erst 73 oder 74 Jahre alt. Sorry...  :-((

Schorschel

----------


## skipper

Lieber Huskie,
das "Wenn beim Prostatkrebs überhaupt auf etwas Verlaß ist, dann scheint mir das am ehesten auf die gravierenden Nebenwirkungen bei der radikalen OP zuzutreffen." erscheint mir eine in der heutigen Zeit unzutreffende Verallgemeinerung zu sein.
Gratuliere dir aber zu deiner vom Glück begleiteten Strategie.
Gruß Skipper

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Winfried. Das ist doch nur ein anderes Wort. Das Problem ist ein anderes, wie es in in der Stellungnahme des BPS an die rbb-Redaktion vom 27.5.2013 am Schluss heisst: "Nicht der PSA Test ist problematisch, aber der Umgang mit seinen Ergebnissen . . .".  (siehe Titelseite).  Solange die Urologie sich nicht zu schonenderer Diagnostik und zu einem gescheiteren Umgang mit den zur Verfügung stehenden Therapien durchringen kann, wird sich an der Zurückhaltung der Männer beim PSa-Test nichts ändern. Gruß, Reinardo

----------


## nordymann

@huskie

mittlerweile hat sich ANNA an vielen deutschen kliniken durchgesetzt, so z.B. auch an der mhh
wahrscheinlich, weil es nichts taugt und du mit deinen einwänden und bedenken, die allesamt aus der anfangszeit von anna stammen, recht hast
die treffsicherheit mit anna soll bei 60 %  die einer normalen biopsie nur bei 25 % liegen
wenn das nicht echter fortschritt ist !

übrigens der prof. loch war nicht der einzige, der mir zur op geraten hat, sondern fast alle haben mir dazu geraten
wahrscheinlich, weil sie alle von geldgier und op-wahn getrieben sind

----------


## Hartmut S

*Zitat*_: übrigens der prof. loch war nicht der einzige, der mir zur op geraten hat, sondern fast alle haben mir dazu geraten
wahrscheinlich, weil sie alle von geldgier und op-wahn getrieben sind"_ _Zitat Ende

nein peter,
das hat nicht unbedingt etwas mit der kohle, oder dem dr.- oder prof. loch zu tun.
manchmal ist es so.
es war bei mir auch so . . . 
. . . alle waren sich einig, bis auf dieses forum_  :Blinzeln: 

_Gruss
Hartmut_

----------


## uwes2403

> @huskie
> 
> übrigens der prof. loch war nicht der einzige, der mir zur op geraten hat, sondern fast alle haben mir dazu geraten


Servus Peter,

und was genau hält dich davon ab, den Empfehlungen zu folgen ?

Gruß

Uwe

----------


## Schorschel

@ nordymann

Spar' Dir einfach Deinen deplazierten Zynismus, der mir im Übrigen vorkommt, wie das Pfeifen im Walde des ängstlichen Kindes.

Man wollte Dir hier im Forum helfen, Dir Anregungen geben, Dir Anhaltspunkte zum Nachdenken und zum diagnostischen Nachfassen geben. Aber Du suchst offensichtlich nur Claqueure für Deine Loch-Gläubigkeit.

Ich bin gespannt, ob Du Dich wirklich operieren lässt. Ich glaub's noch nicht.

Schorschel

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@Hartmut S:

_Zitat:

"nein peter,
das hat nicht unbedingt etwas mit der kohle, oder dem dr.- oder prof. loch zu tun.
manchmal ist es so.
es war bei mir auch so . . . 
. . . alle waren sich einig, bis auf dieses forum"_
Soweit ich mich erinnere Hartmut, wurde Dir von diesem Forum zur RPE geraten, allen voran u.a. "Silver Dollar." Nur ich, war da eher skeptischer gewesen.

Oder habe habe ich evtl. Dein Statement mißverstanden ?

Gruß Helmut

----------


## priceless68

[QUOTE= Wenn beim Prostatkrebs überhaupt auf etwas Verlaß ist, dann scheint mir das am ehesten auf die gravierenden Nebenwirkungen bei der radikalen OP zuzutreffen.
[/QUOTE]

Hallo Huskie,

mir geht es da ähnlich wie Skipper. Die Zeiten haben sich wohl geändert...

Gravierend finde ich die Vorurteile zur RPE und deren Folgen. 
Allerdings muss ich hinzufügen, dass ich inzwischen auch Betroffene persönlich kennengelernt habe, die vor 15 oder 20 Jahren die "klassische" radikale OP (inkl. I + I) hatten ...

Harti

----------


## tom aus lu

Hallo Harti,




> Die Zeiten haben sich wohl geändert...


Ohne Zweifel, "nerve sparing" war vor 20 Jahren eben noch ein Fremdwort und die Operateure haben nach dem Grundsatz gehandelt "Hauptsache raus damit".

Hinzu  kommt noch, dass sich das Durchschnittsalter nach unten verlagert und "jüngere" Patienten eher noch "Kompensationswille" zeigen. D.h. das eine oder andere Nervenbündel doch eher wieder zueinander findet.

Gerade für junge Patienten gibt es faktisch kaum eine andere Alternative im Bezug auf Überlebenszeit und in Relation zur Lebensqualität (ok. die Strahlenmänner sehen das teils anders).

Tom

----------


## Hartmut S

Hi Helmut,

ich habe einmal die 12 Seiten nachgeblättert.
Helmut, so wie ich das auf die Schnelle gesichtet habe, warst du tatsächlich der einzige nicht RPE- Getreue.
Das heisst aber trotzdem, dass sich die Mitglieder nicht einig waren.
Eine Stimme ist halt eine Stimme. *g*

Nebenbei: Ich halte nicht viel von der Bezeichnung „Professor“.
Mir wäre es lieber, wenn mich ein guter Arzt operiert, der täglich mit der Materie konfrontiert ist.
Ein Prof. hat zwar seine Erfahrungen, ist aber im Alltagsleben nicht mehr intensiv dabei.
Sprich, er ist, OP mäßig  oft aus der Übung.
Das gilt nun nicht für alle. Trifft aber sehr oft zu.
Ich denke da mehr an die Herzchirurgie. Da halten sich Professoren nur noch im Hintergrund.
Sollte einmal einer operieren, geht’s manchmal schief.

Ich spreche aus Erfahrung. Zumindest was diese Abteilung betrifft.
Möchte aber keinesfalls ein neues Diskussionsthema erstellen. 
Ich betreue seit vielen Jahren, ehrenamtlich ältere Menschen und Jugendliche.
Viele ältere mit Herzproblemen.
Ich bin Kassenpatient. Ich würde aber wohl auch als Privatpatient,  lieber einen guten Dr. für eine OP  nehmen.  Aber nicht immer kann man es sich aussuchen.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## tom aus lu

> Mir wäre es lieber, wenn mich ein guter Arzt operiert, der täglich mit der Materie konfrontiert ist.


Glückwunsch, endlich ein Mensch mit gesundem Verstand....

Ich habe schon ernsthaft geglaubt jeder hier im Forum ist dem "ich habe (will) mich nur von Herrn Professor operieren lassen" Wahn verfallen.

Wer gute Theoretiker sucht ist in dieser Etage sicherlich bestens aufgehoben.

Tom

----------


## uwes2403

Hi Tom,

es soll doch aber auch Professoren geben, die noch in praktisch tätig sind und nicht nur die Arbeit, die eigentlich die Assistenzärzte gemacht haben, abrechnen...oder nicht mehr ? :-)

Schönen Gruß aus Nord.

Uwe

----------


## tom aus lu

Hi Uwe,

ohne ketzerisch zu sein wäre der Eine oder Andere doch sehr überrascht wer da alles an ihm "rumgedoktert" hat wenn er sich einfach mal seinen kompletten OP Bericht anfordern würde...

Nein im Ernst, sicherlich gibt es aktiv operierende Professoren, deren Hauptauftrag ist aber immer noch die Forschung und Lehre. Gerade an universitär gelagerten Kliniken wird dann die Zeit für das "aktive" Wirken knapper...

Über die Abrechnungsmodalitäten äußere ich mich nicht... da haben Kliniken schon genug Probleme...

Tom

----------


## uwes2403

> H
> Über die Abrechnungsmodalitäten äußere ich mich nicht... da haben Kliniken schon genug Probleme...
> 
> Tom


Brauchst Du auch nicht...man muß ja nur (sofern privat versichert) die vorgelegte Liquidationsvereinbarung aufmerksam lesen...
Nun soll's auch genug sein...wir sind nicht recht beim eigentlichen Thema dieses Threads - worum ging's da eigentlich ursprünglich ?

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## Hartmut S

Uwe, wir sind eigentlich bei Peter, mit Gleason 3+3,
der sich nun um Metastasen sorgt.

So wie ich es nun gelesen habe, wurde Peter etwas nervös, weil er sich um sein Hauptproblem sorgen macht, und im Unterbewusstsein vielleicht an seinem Professor zweifelt.
Andere User haben entsprechend reagiert.
Nun ja, - wir sitzen alle in einem Boot.
Manchmal bleibt die Höflichkeit auf der Strecke.
Mit Sicherheit ist das alles nicht so bös gemeint, wie man es liest, oder lesen könnte.
Fakt ist, dass alle versuchen sollten, die Unruhe zu beseitigen.

Ich sitze hier zurzeit außerhalb des Bootes. 
Wahrscheinlich ist bei mir alles schief gelaufen, was es in der Prostatasache gibt.
Mein PSA-Wert sieht doch schlechter aus, als ich anfangs realisiert hatte.
Mein Urologe ist im Urlaub. Es gibt zwar ein Notdienst, aber der kann mir nicht wirklich helfen.
Ich werde dazu noch etwas in meinem Tread schreiben.  Wenn Klarheit vorhanden ist.

Ich möchte nur damit sagen, dass wir alle schnell einmal nervös werden können, und überreagieren.
Nehmen wir das alles einfach etwas entspannter.  Auch den Prof. Loch ö.ä.

Gruss
Hartmut
(Zzt. Thunfischfresser)  :Blinzeln:

----------


## Huskie

Die Diskussion zieht sich jetzt schon über 18 Seiten hin und ich hätte auf den einen oder anderen Einwand, besonders dem der "unzutreffenden Verallgemeinerung", noch vermutlich Nachdenkenswertes zu sagen, aber das verkneife ich mir jetzt mal. Stattdessen will ich einen Artikel der Süddeutschen Zeitung teilweise wiedergeben (einen Link finde ich leider nicht), der einen wesentlichen Aspekt dieser Diskussion treffend beleuchtet:

*SZ Nr. 174 vom 30. Juli 2013 - WISSEN - Titel: "Sag ich doch" - Wenn Menschen sachlich über Sinn und Unsinn medizinischer Untersuchung informiert werden, fühlen sie sich oft nur in ihrer bestehenden Ansicht bestätigt - :*

Ach, wenn die Menschen doch nur alle Fakten kennen würden. Mit sämtlichen relevanten Informationen zu ihrer Verfügung, so führt diese Überlegung weiter, könnten sie kluge Entscheidungen treffen. Sie würden Argumente und Gegenargumente abwägen, diese gewichten und zu einem wohlinformierten Urteil gelangen, nicht wahr? 

Nein, dieser knappe Gedankengang enthält nichts als Wunschdenken. Wie es sich wirklich verhält, demonstrieren Mediziner um Kathryn Taylor von der Georgetown University am Beispiel des Prostatakrebsscreenings für Männer.

Die Teilnehmer der Studie nutzten die bereitgestellten, nüchtern aufbereiteten Informationen über Vor- und Nachteile der Untersuchung offenbar, um ihre bereits bestehende Haltung abzusichern (Jama Internal Medicine, online). So sieht die Realität aus: Menschen suchen nach Bestätigung und ignorieren Gegenargumente.

Das Urteil über Sinn und Unsinn des Screenings zur Früherkennung von Prostatakrebs bei Männern scheint gesprochen zu sein. 2012 wertete ein Expertengreminum im Auftrag des US-Gesundheitsministeriums die verfügbaren Daten aus und gelangte zu einem klaren Fazit: Das Prostatascreening ist wertlos. Es rettet keine Leben und ist mit Risiken verbunden. Doch die Entscheidung für oder gegen die Untersuchung liege bei den Männern selbst, sagt Taylor. Die Patienten müssten auf Basis der besten verfügbaren Informationen zu einem persönlichen Urteil gelangen, so die Argumentation der Krebsmedizinerin.

Das scheint jedoch eine Illusion zu sein, wie die Studie mit 1879 Probanden zeigt. Das Team um die Medizinerin legte Probanden Informationen über Vor- und Nachteile des Screenings vor. Diese so genannten Entscheidungshilfen waren nüchtern aufbereitet und forderten nicht explizit dazu auf, eine Wahl für oder gegen die Untersuchung zu treffen.

"Wir waren dennoch davon überzeugt, dass die Informationen Männer eher davon überzeugen sollten, auf die Untersuchung zu verzichten", sagt Taylor. "Doch das war nicht der Fall." Die Probanden gaben anschließend zwar an, dass sie sich nun etwas besser informiert und weniger unsicher in ihrer Entscheidung fühlten. Auf ihre Teilnahme am Screening hatte das jedoch keine Auswirkung: Als die Forscher nach 13 Monaten nachfragten, hatten sich genauso viele Probanden für die Untersuchung entschieden wie in einer Vergleichsgruppe, die zuvor keine Pro- und Kontra-Listen gesehen hatten.

 Die Teilnehmer handelten wohl wie die meisten Menschen. Sie hatten eine diffuse Meinung, ein Gefühl zum Prostatascreening und nahmen nun vor allem Informationen wahr, die dazu passten. Diesen Mechanismus nennen Psychologen Bestätigungsfehler: Was ins Weltbild passt, wird registriert; was dagegen spricht, ausgeblendet. Bei emotional aufgeladenen Themen oder tief verankerten Überzeugungen ist das besonders stark ausgeprägt.

... Unterstützende Informationen nehmen Menschen meist ohne Prüfung als korrekt und besonders wichtig hin. Gegenargumente werden hingegen bezweifelt und weitere Beweise gefordert. Absurderweise tragen nüchterne Fakten so minunter dazu bei, Meinungen zu radikalisieren.

 ... Und je mehr Zeit verstreicht, desto geschmeidiger gehen Menschen mit Informationen um. Wenn die Erinnerungen blasser werden, betrachten sie Gegenargumente in der Rückschau sogar als Belege für ihre Sicht der Dinge, wie zum Beispiel Dianna Kuhn von der Columbus Universität gezeigt hat. Die Vorstellung vom mündigen Patienten oder vom informierten Bürger, der Fakten bewerte und sich erst daraus eine Meinung bildet, ist eine Illusion. Es funktioniert andersherum: Wir kommen irgendwie zu Meinungen und begeben uns erst dann auf die Suche nach Informationen, die wir als Belege werten."

Ende des Zitats.

Huskie

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Huskie. Deine Beiträge gefallen mir sehr gut, zeigen sie doch, dass Du Dich mit Problemen und Phänomenen gründlich auseinandersetzt. Deine Aussage könnte man auch in dem von Schopenhauer mehrmals zitierten Spruch ausdrücken "A man convinced against his will is of the same opinion still", den Shakespeare in einer seiner Sonetten geprägt haben soll, in welcher, kann ich ad hoc nicht sagen. Jedenfalls ist es richtig, dass menschliches Handeln stark von Vorurteilen bestimmt wird. Und an Vorurteilen, die uns lieb sind, halten wir besonders lange fest. So habe ich viel zu lange geglaubt, mein Krebs wäre ein gut beherrschbarer insignifikanter Haustierkrebs (was er anfangs auch war) und erhaltene Beratung sowie Therapie an diesem Wunschdenken ausgerichtet. Das passiert anderen auch, da kann ich bekannte Namen nennen. Nimm z.B. Hvliemi und versuch mal, ihm das Bicalutamid auszureden. Das gelingt Dir nicht, obwohl Hvliemi ein kluger gebildeter und lebenserfahrener Mensch ist. 
Gehen wir zurück in der Evolutionsgeschichte, finden wir das Handeln der niedrig entwickelten Tiere nicht von Verstand sondern nur von "Programmen" bestimmt, die ererbt oder von Artgenossen kopiert sind. Ich hatte in meiner Zeit als Hobby-Tierhalter einmal einen Hahn, der mich und jeden anderen Menschen anfiel und Verletzungen zufügte. Weder mit guten Worten, noch mit Leckereien noch durch Abwehr und Schläge mit Zweigen konnte ich ihm das abgewöhnen. Bei meiner kleinen Schafherde, nie mehr als 8-10 Tiere, habe ich beobachtet: Wenn der Leithammel in Panik in den Zaun lief und hängen blieb,  liefen auch alle anderen Schafe in den Zaun und blieben hängen, obgleich sie den Fehler doch vor Augen hatten. Diktatoren wie Stalin, Hitler, Franco, Mao, Pol Pot und andere machen sich diese Erkenntnis von der Unbelehrbarkeit der Menschen zu Nutze, geben sich gar nicht die Mühe des mühsamen Versuchs einer Umerziehung sondern bringen ihre Gegner einfach um. Wenn Krieg ausbricht, wieso machen da (fast) alle mit? Wir Menschen haben noch viel mehr Tier in uns  als wir wahrhaben wollen.  Die Menschen des Mittelalters haben sich viel von Glaubenssätzen leiten lassen. Erst die Aufklärung hat dem Verstand und der Vernunft mehr das Handeln bestimmende Geltung verschafft. Aber das ist ein sich nur langsam entwickelnder Fortschritt. Die weit überwiegende Mehrheit der Menschen richtet auch heute noch ihre Entscheidungen aus an früher gefassten, lieb gewordenen Vorurteilen, an oft falschen Vorbildern (Promis) und an Begierden (Geld, Macht, Sexualität). Auf Prostatakrebs bezogen müssen wir uns deshalb darüber im klaren sein, dass Aufklärung und liebevoller Zuspruch hier im Forum, in Publikationen und in den Entscheidungsgremien des Gesundheitswesens nichts bewirken werden, sondern nur knallharte, öffentlichkeitswirksame Pressionen zu Verbesserungen in der Betreuung von an Prostatakrebs Erkrankten führen können. Die gegenwärtige öffentliche Diskussion über die Sinnhaftigkeit des PSA-Screening zeigt ganz klar, dass nur auf diese Art und Weise die Entscheidungsträger sich regen und Besserungen zu erzielen sind.

Gruß, Reinardo

----------


## Hvielemi

> Nimm z.B. Hvliemi und* versuch mal, ihm das Bicalutamid auszureden*.


Lieber Reinardo

*Bitte versuch das*, ...  Fortsetzung siehe 

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi 
bzw. weil's einfacher ist: Konrad

----------

